#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  О результатах практики

## Налджорпа

Друзья, мы все в этой жизни практикуем, прилагаем усилия для достижения Просветления. За одну жизнь это вряд-ли удастся, и стоит надеятся, что в следующей жизни мы начнем с некоего уровня, достигнутого в этой, а иначе какой смысл в практике? Но что меня несколько смущает, что вот например некий монах признан перерождением великого просветленного йогина, махасиддхи, уже с детства является Ламой, но в этой жизни не проявляет тех качеств, которые были у его предшественника, а иногда его поведение не соответствует просветленным качествам. Я ни в коем случае не имею ввиду никого из Лам конкретно, говорю лишь теоретически, но такие случаи в тибетском буддизме не еденичны. В связи с этим вопрос- получатся достигнутый уровень реализации мы можем потерять, или есть какое-либо другое объяснение?

----------

Raudex (03.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Бросьте заниматься практикой и станете таким тулку еще в этой жизни

----------


## Николай Бе

> но в этой жизни не проявляет тех качеств, которые были у его предшественника, а иногда его поведение не соответствует просветленным качествам. Я ни в коем случае не имею ввиду никого из Лам конкретно, говорю лишь теоретически, но такие случаи в тибетском буддизме не еденичны. В связи с этим вопрос- получатся достигнутый уровень реализации мы можем потерять, или есть какое-либо другое объяснение?


Понимаете, вот Вы логику выстроили уже зная вывод, а не наоборот.

Конечно, есть такие Ламы, но думаю (а может и надеюсь), что гораздо больше Лам, которые распространяют учение, помогают другим живым существам практиковать, изучать Дхарму. Тем более они ведь занимаются не только проповедническими делами, они еще хорошо реализуются в собственной практике.
Да и вообще, дело это - дело Лам. Наше дело внимательно их слушать, анализировать, практиковать. Поэтому нет, наверное, смысла в первом классе пытаться критиковать тех, кто щелкает интегралы как орешки. А смысла нет потому что от этого ничего не изменится... Вот будем во втором классе, тогда и можно уже что-то критически воспринимать... :О)

----------

Teimuraz (07.07.2011), Машо (25.03.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Но что меня несколько смущает, что вот например некий монах признан перерождением великого просветленного йогина, махасиддхи, уже с детства является Ламой, но в этой жизни не проявляет тех качеств, которые были у его предшественника, а иногда его поведение не соответствует просветленным качествам.


Может ошиблись те, кто признавали? мало ли.

----------

Jamtso (01.11.2010), Аминадав (11.11.2010), Машо (25.03.2011)

----------


## Ollerus

> Друзья, мы все в этой жизни практикуем, прилагаем усилия для достижения Просветления. За одну жизнь это вряд-ли удастся, и стоит надеятся, что в следующей жизни мы начнем с некоего уровня, достигнутого в этой, а иначе какой смысл в практике? Но что меня несколько смущает, что вот например некий монах признан перерождением великого просветленного йогина, махасиддхи, уже с детства является Ламой, но в этой жизни не проявляет тех качеств, которые были у его предшественника, а иногда его поведение не соответствует просветленным качествам. Я ни в коем случае не имею ввиду никого из Лам конкретно, говорю лишь теоретически, но такие случаи в тибетском буддизме не еденичны. В связи с этим вопрос- получатся достигнутый уровень реализации мы можем потерять, или есть какое-либо другое объяснение?


по моему, общеизвестно, что достигнутый уровень куда легче потерять, чем сохранить. китайцы говорят, внутреннее достижение, накопившееся за три года, можно при желании полностью растерять за три дня. мгновение гнева сжигает огромное количество заслуг. в мирах сансары слишком много соблазнов. даже мудрейшие редко способны избавиться от любви к жизни.

----------

Ann Ginger (03.03.2011), Майя П (01.11.2010), Машо (25.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Смотря какой уровень.  Например начиная с 8 бхуми упасть вниз невозможно.
И Архаты так же не могут потерять непосредственное восприятие пустоты собственно самосущсновти.

----------


## Жимба Анжил

Вроде с первого уже упасть невозможно. Где-то читал.




> но в этой жизни не проявляет тех качеств, которые были у его предшественника, а иногда его поведение не соответствует просветленным качествам.


А какие должны быть качества?




> есть какое-либо другое объяснение?


Есть. Никто не должен отчитываться о своих качествах, должен только Дхарму передавать. Дхарма передаётся? Передаётся. Что ещё нужно, какие свидетельства о качествах?

----------


## Dondhup

Про первую бхуми меня вопрос всегда интересовал, хорошо бы в текстах посмотреть.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> получатся достигнутый уровень реализации мы можем потерять, или есть какое-либо другое объяснение?


Другое объяснение. Политика и разные взгляды школ в первую очередь. Примеры: 
я никогда не поверю, что Драгоценный Будда Трех Времен Гуру Ринпоче является прошлым воплощением ламы Цонкапы (при всем почтении) как считают в Гелуг. Или, что Будда Тилопа переродился как Тэло Тулку Ринпоче (опять же при всем уважении). И т.д. и т.п.
Настоящая Реализация свастична, она никуда деться не может.

----------

Jamtso (01.11.2010), Neroli (01.11.2010), Rushny (01.11.2010), Vidyadhara (01.11.2010), Джигме (10.11.2010), лесник (05.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.11.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Где-то у великих, по-моему у Падмасамбхавы, встречал слова о том, что откат назад, деградация возможны только если живое существо не достигло определенного уровня развития. Данной точкой невозврата является уровень видьядхары махамудры.
что касается самих тулку, не будем забывать что решение о признании того или иного ребенка перерожденцем зачастую политическое.

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.11.2010), Джигме (10.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (01.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Другое объяснение. Политика и разные взгляды школ в первую очередь. Примеры: 
> я никогда не поверю, что Драгоценный Будда Трех Времен Гуру Ринпоче является прошлым воплощением ламы Цонкапы (при всем почтении) как считают в Гелуг. Или, что Будда Тилопа переродился как Тэло Тулку Ринпоче (опять же при всем уважении). И т.д. и т.п.
> Настоящая Реализация свастична, она никуда деться не может.


Верить или не верить никто не заставляет. Можно достичь реализации и увидеть напрямую.
Судя по тому как вы написал про Гуру Ринпчо назвав его "Драгоценный Будда Трех Времен" и про Чже Ринпоче назвав его "ламой" Вы считаете что реализация Чже Ринпоче меньше чем Гуру Ригнпоче? Или я ошибаюсь?

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Верить или не верить никто не заставляет. Можно достичь реализации и увидеть напрямую.
> Судя по тому как вы написал про Гуру Ринпчо назвав его "Драгоценный Будда Трех Времен" и про Чже Ринпоче назвав его "ламой" Вы считаете что реализация Чже Ринпоче меньше чем Гуру Ригнпоче? Или я ошибаюсь?


Нет, не ошибаетесь. 
Гуру Ринпоче - Совершенная Нирманакая, воплощение сострадания всех будд, Видьядхара долгой жизни.
Чже Цонкапа - великий практик и ученый.

----------

Rushny (01.11.2010), Vidyadhara (01.11.2010), Же Ка (02.11.2010)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

> Про первую бхуми меня вопрос всегда интересовал, хорошо бы в текстах посмотреть.


У Чандракирти говорится, что на первой бхуми происходит рождение в семье татхагат,  сансара обрывается и что первый бхуми равен хинаянскому архатству.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Мне если не ошибаюсь Олег писал что это не так, надо посмотреть - Введения в Мадхьямику да?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне если не ошибаюсь Олег писал что это не так, надо посмотреть - Введения в Мадхьямику да?


Я писал помниться, что архат по своему уровню может примерно соотноситься с бодхисаттвами вплоть до седьмого уровня.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я писал помниться, что архат по своему уровню может примерно соотноситься с бодхисаттвами вплоть до седьмого уровня.


...  в аспекте Праджни. 


... from mobile spica ...

----------

filoleg (02.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Rushny

> Друзья, мы все в этой жизни практикуем, прилагаем усилия для достижения Просветления. За одну жизнь это вряд-ли удастся ...


А почему нет, собственно?
Будда лично говорил, что его Дхарма именно на "освобождение  в этой самой жизни" и заточена.
Это наглость, ставить перед собой цель стать... ну, хотя бы анагамином уже "в этой самой жизни"?

ИМХО, результат практики не так важен, поскольку он зависит далеко не только лишь от одних наших усилий. 
Как говорит мой Гуру: "Смерть покажет, кто чего достиг".

Ставить себе цель достичь полного и окончательного просветления уже в этой жизни, как мне кажется, это одно. 
А практиковать Дхарму, как хобби, когда время для практики само собой найдется, в надежде на следующие реинкарнации и в полной уверенности нескорой достижимости просветления – нечто противоположное.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (10.05.2011), Же Ка (02.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

Цитата: "Гуру Ринпоче - Совершенная Нирманакая, воплощение сострадания всех будд, Видьядхара долгой жизни. Чже Цонкапа - великий практик и ученый. "

Гуру Ринпоче осуществил великий перенос - радужное тело. А Дже Цонкапа - стал буддой в бардо. МЕжду радужным телом и состоянием будды есть разница. Индивид в радужном теле может активно помогать живым существам, а будда не может, он просто пассивно изливает свою мудрость повсюду и не создает намерений.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Другое объяснение. Политика и разные взгляды школ в первую очередь. Примеры: 
> я никогда не поверю, что Драгоценный Будда Трех Времен Гуру Ринпоче является прошлым воплощением ламы Цонкапы (при всем почтении) как считают в Гелуг. Или, что Будда Тилопа переродился как Тэло Тулку Ринпоче (опять же при всем уважении). И т.д. и т.п.
> Настоящая Реализация свастична, она никуда деться не может.


Я думаю тут налицо непонимание разницы между реинкарнацией и эманацией.

----------

Dondhup (02.11.2010), Yeshe_Damo (02.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (11.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Индивид в радужном теле может активно помогать живым существам, а будда не может, он просто пассивно изливает свою мудрость повсюду и не создает намерений.


Источник?

И еще вопросы:
- А индивид в иллюзорном - может помогать?
- А в теле пустотной формы?
- А те, кто реализовал "малое радужное тело", куда?

"Мне уже 18 и я беспокоюсь"

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2010)

----------


## Налджорпа

> Я думаю тут налицо непонимание разницы между реинкарнацией и эманацией.


Ну, насколько я понимаю у бодхисаттв высокого уровня не бывает реинкарнаций, обусловленных кармой, а только эманации - "излучения" для помощи живым существам. Но немного не понимаю связь между собственно бодхисаттвой и его излучением. То есть бодхисаттва сам по себе пребывает  где-нибудь в Девачене, например, а его излучение рождается где-нибудь в Тибете, и ещё не факт, что будет проявлять все признаки бодхисаттвы, а может заняться, например, политикой или бизнесом. Так получается? Эманация - это собственно бодхисаттва, или какое-то отдельное "существо"? Насчет "политических" тулку я понимаю, но сколько таких тулку в процентном соотношении к "настоящим"?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Налджорпа, простите, но Вы ничего не понимаете.  :Smilie: 

Но идея мне нравится. Сидит лампочка в Девачене, а свет от нее в центробанке  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (10.05.2011), Такович (02.11.2010)

----------


## Налджорпа

> Налджорпа, простите, но Вы ничего не понимаете. 
> 
> Но идея мне нравится. Сидит лампочка в Девачене, а свет от нее в центробанке )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Так объясните мне неразумному, о мудрый Артем Тараненко!
А при чем тут центробанк?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Неа. У меня уровень реализации не тот. Можете почитать про двойственность и недвойственность. Может что нароете. А то, видите, про лампочку поняли. а про центробанк - нет.  :Smilie:  тут специалист нужен уровнем повыше моего

----------


## Налджорпа

> Неа. У меня уровень реализации не тот. Можете почитать про двойственность и недвойственность. Может что нароете. А то, видите, про лампочку поняли. а про центробанк - нет.  тут специалист нужен уровнем повыше моего


Извините, Артем, но если у вас уровень реализиции не тот, что-же вы других оцениваете, кто что понимает, кто не понимает? :Wink:

----------

Raudex (03.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Цитата: "Гуру Ринпоче - Совершенная Нирманакая, воплощение сострадания всех будд, Видьядхара долгой жизни. Чже Цонкапа - великий практик и ученый. "
> 
> Гуру Ринпоче осуществил великий перенос - радужное тело. А Дже Цонкапа - стал буддой в бардо. МЕжду радужным телом и состоянием будды есть разница. Индивид в радужном теле может активно помогать живым существам, а будда не может, он просто пассивно изливает свою мудрость повсюду и не создает намерений.


Гуру Ринпоче реализовал уровень Видьядхары долгой жизни, его тело не подвержено изменению, старению и уничтожению до конца этой кальпы. Думаю, это "круче" даже чем радужное тело  :Smilie: 
Будда обладает Просветленной Активностью и ведет к Пробуждению разных существ разными способами.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Почему Вы решили, что я оцениваю? Я не оцениваю, а констатирую факт. А это две большие разницы  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Налджорпа

> Почему Вы решили, что я оцениваю? Я не оцениваю, а констатирую факт. А это две большие разницы


Артем, а лично вы понимаете что значит "эманация бодхисаттвы" или, говоря по тибетски - тулку, или вы просто констатируете факт, что для этого понимания вам не хватает реализации?

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Ну, насколько я понимаю у бодхисаттв высокого уровня не бывает реинкарнаций, обусловленных кармой, а только эманации - "излучения" для помощи живым существам. Но немного не понимаю связь между собственно бодхисаттвой и его излучением. То есть бодхисаттва сам по себе пребывает  где-нибудь в Девачене, например, а его излучение рождается где-нибудь в Тибете, и ещё не факт, что будет проявлять все признаки бодхисаттвы, а может заняться, например, политикой или бизнесом. Так получается? Эманация - это собственно бодхисаттва, или какое-то отдельное "существо"? Насчет "политических" тулку я понимаю, но сколько таких тулку в процентном соотношении к "настоящим"?


У меня есть мнение, что это отдельное существо, имеющее кармическую связь с буддой или бодхисаттвой, и наделенное определенной Силой и Качествами от них. В доказательство могу привести следующее (своими словами): такой-то мастер считается эманацией такого-то бодхисаттвы или даже нескольких, но есть информация о предыдущих рождениях этого мастера как обычного практикующего существа. Это соответствует и тому, что будда перед тем как стать буддой получает Посвящения от всех будд.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, а лично вы понимаете что значит "эманация бодхисаттвы" или, говоря по тибетски - тулку, или вы просто констатируете факт, что для этого понимания вам не хватает реализации?


Да, понимаю

----------


## Налджорпа

> Да, понимаю


Так поделитесь, пожалуйста своим пониманием, помогите живому существу Налджорпе. Или это у вас секретная  информация? :Cool:

----------

Raudex (03.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Лехко, только Вы мне сначала ответьте на простой вопрос. Как Вы понимаете себе Гуру-йогу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Налджорпа

> Лехко, только Вы мне сначала ответьте на простой вопрос. Как Вы понимаете себе Гуру-йогу.


Есть разные Гуру-Йоги, уважаемый Артем, вы какую имеете ввиду?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ту, которую имеете Вы. в том числе и в виду.  :Smilie:

----------


## Налджорпа

> У меня есть мнение, что это отдельное существо, имеющее кармическую связь с буддой или бодхисаттвой, и наделенное определенной Силой и Качествами от них. В доказательство могу привести следующее (своими словами): такой-то мастер считается эманацией такого-то бодхисаттвы или даже нескольких, но есть информация о предыдущих рождениях этого мастера как обычного практикующего существа. Это соответствует и тому, что будда перед тем как стать буддой получает Посвящения от всех будд.


То есть, например тулку Гендюна Ринпоче - это сам Гендюн Ринпоче, или "отдельное существо имеющее кармическую связь с Гендюном Ринпоче и наделенное им Силой и Качествами"?

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> То есть, например тулку Гендюна Ринпоче - это сам Гендюн Ринпоче, или "отдельное существо имеющее кармическую связь с Гендюном Ринпоче и наделенное им Силой и Качествами"?


Если тулку ума, то сам, а если тулку тела, речи, качеств, активности, то второе.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Если тулку ума, то сам, а если тулку тела, речи, качеств, активности, то второе.


Мне вот например кажется, что именно это имеет место в случае с двумя нынешними Кармапами  :Smilie:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Налджорпа

> Если тулку ума, то сам, а если тулку тела, речи, качеств, активности, то второе.


Это ваше личное мнение, или вы знаете авторитетные источники, где есть эта информация?

----------


## Налджорпа

> Мне вот например кажется, что именно это имеет место в случае с двумя нынешними Кармапами


В данном случае, к сожалению, имеет место политика :Frown:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В данном случае, к сожалению, имеет место политика


Подобные утверждения частенько приводят здесь к холивару. Поэтому просьба по возможности дальше тему про двух Кармап не развивать. Тем более что есть разные точки зрения.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (02.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (02.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Про первую бхуми меня вопрос всегда интересовал, хорошо бы в текстах посмотреть.


Насколько, я понял, с первой бхуми бодхисаттва не может пасть в сансару, но может стать архатом или пратьекабуддой. С седьмой бхуми бодхисаттва может стать только буддой.

----------


## Jamtso

> Источник?
> 
> И еще вопросы:
> - А индивид в иллюзорном - может помогать?
> - А в теле пустотной формы?
> - А те, кто реализовал "малое радужное тело", куда?
> 
> "Мне уже 18 и я беспокоюсь"


Чогьял Намкай Норбу и тексты по дзогчену

----------


## Jamtso

> Гуру Ринпоче реализовал уровень Видьядхары долгой жизни, его тело не подвержено изменению, старению и уничтожению до конца этой кальпы. Думаю, это "круче" даже чем радужное тело 
> Будда обладает Просветленной Активностью и ведет к Пробуждению разных существ разными способами.


Дык это ж и есть радужное тело, не подверженное изменениям - пхова ченпо и джалю, но это не полное просветление - это где-то на грани его; ГР в любой момент может обрести полное просветление, явив все его признаки, но тогда он лишится возможности целенаправленно помогать.
У Будды нет намерений (3 врат освобождения: отсутствие намерений, признаков и таковость), он не может целенаправленно кому-то помогать, ведь для этого нужно пожелать кому-то специально помочь. Он просто спонтанно "светит" всем и всюду, но только тот, у кого есть связь с этим буддой, может воспринять этот свет-помощь в том или ином виде

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

А где можно почитать о реализации Гуру Ринпоче?

Я был уверен, что он полностью пробудившийся будда.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Дык это ж и есть радужное тело, не подверженное изменениям - пхова ченпо и джалю, но это не полное просветление - это где-то на грани его; ГР в любой момент может обрести полное просветление, явив все его признаки, но тогда он лишится возможности целенаправленно помогать.
> У Будды нет намерений (3 врат освобождения: отсутствие намерений, признаков и таковость), он не может целенаправленно кому-то помогать, ведь для этого нужно пожелать кому-то специально помочь. Он просто спонтанно "светит" всем и всюду, но только тот, у кого есть связь с этим буддой, может воспринять этот свет-помощь в том или ином виде


Нет-нет. Радужное тело обретается в конце жизни практикующего путем растворения элементов тела в ясном свете. 
Гуру Ринпоче реализовал уровень Видьядхары долгой жизни вместе с Мандаравой в пещере Маратика задолго до прихода в Тибет. Это именно что не пхова, не переход, а обретение нерушимого ваджрного тела, махасиддхи долгой жизни ради блага всех живых существ. Этим Будда Пемасамбхава и отличается от других, _тем, что его физическое тело не подвержено изменению до конца кальпы_. 
Гуру Ринпоче - самый настоящий Будда, причем соединивший в себе всю Силу и Мощь остальных будд  :Smilie: 
Почитайте жизнеописание Гуру Ринпоче.

Будда обладает Просветленным Умом, Речью, Телом, Качествами и *Активностью*. Именно Пробужденная Активность Будды позволяет помогать существам и вести их к Пробуждению.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.11.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> А где можно почитать о реализации Гуру Ринпоче?
> 
> Я был уверен, что он полностью пробудившийся будда.


Так и есть. Полностью Пробудившийся Будда причем с Силой и Состраданием всех будд трех времен.

----------

Yeshe_Damo (03.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Дык это ж и есть радужное тело, не подверженное изменениям - пхова ченпо и джалю, но это не полное просветление - это где-то на грани его





> Нет-нет. Радужное тело обретается в конце жизни практикующего путем растворения элементов тела в ясном свете. 
> Гуру Ринпоче реализовал уровень Видьядхары долгой жизни


Радужное тело и Великий Перенос:
http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/%...B5%D0%BB%D0%BE

http://www.kunphenling.ru/Rainbow_body.php

А вот старая здешняя тема:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=495

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Радужное тело и Великий Перенос:
> http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/%...B5%D0%BB%D0%BE
> 
> http://www.kunphenling.ru/Rainbow_body.php
> 
> А вот старая здешняя тема:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=495


Да, про радужное тело много где читал. 
То есть Вы хотите сказать, что Гуру Ринпоче обрел в пещере Маратика Радужное Тело и прибыл в Тибет уже в Радужном Теле, а не в физическом и простые смертные могли его наблюдать? Почему же тогда говорится, что его физическое тело будет неизменным _до конца кальпы_? Ведь Радужное Тело не состоит из элементов.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Да, про радужное тело много где читал. 
> То есть Вы хотите сказать, что Гуру Ринпоче обрел в пещере Маратика Радужное Тело и прибыл в Тибет уже в Радужном Теле, а не в физическом и простые смертные могли его наблюдать? Почему же тогда говорится, что его физическое тело будет неизменным _до конца кальпы_? Ведь Радужное Тело не состоит из элементов.


Гуру Ринпоче - нирманакайя Будды Амитабхи, подобно как Гараб Дордже - нирманакайя Ваджрасаттвы.
Гуру Ринпоче совершил Великий Перенос  в конце своей земной жизни, реализовал  не просто радужное тело, а тело света (од' лю).  В жизнеописании  говорится, что ГР ушел верхом на коне по радужному мосту в мир  людоедов, дабы преподать им Дхарму. Ныне Гуру Ринпоче пребывает в  своей Чистой  Земле Зангдок Палри - Славная Гора Цвета Меди. Многие тертоны посещали  эту Землю.
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче в разных своих книгах упоминает о различии обретения Радужного Тела и реализации Тела  Великого Переноса. ННР также рассказывал, что является хранителем нескольких волос Гуру Падмасамбхавы.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Гуру Ринпоче - нирманакайя Будды Амитабхи, подобно как Гараб Дордже - нирманакайя Ваджрасаттвы.
> Гуру Ринпоче совершил Великий Перенос  в конце своей земной жизни, реализовал  не просто радужное тело, а тело света (од' лю).  В жизнеописании  говорится, что ГР ушел верхом на коне по радужному мосту в мир  людоедов, дабы преподать им Дхарму. Ныне Гуру Ринпоче пребывает в  своей Чистой  Земле Зангдок Палри - Славная Гора Цвета Меди. Многие тертоны посещали  эту Землю.
> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче в разных своих книгах упоминает о различии обретения Радужного Тела и реализации Тела  Великого Переноса. ННР также рассказывал, что является хранителем нескольких волос Гуру Падмасамбхавы.


Может быть просто разночтения, но говорится же, что именно конца земной жизни не было (даже растворения). Многие ламы отпускают даже шутки по этому поводу: Гуру Ринпоче ушел из Тибета *на Запад* в теле, которое сохранит до конца кальпы  :Smilie:  
А Реализация, которую Гуру Ринпоче обрел в пещере Маратика соотносится с Телом Света? То есть в отличие от РТ, в ТС элементы сохраняются?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Чогьял Намкай Норбу и тексты по дзогчену


Ой, где это ЧННР сказал про пассивного Будду?

----------


## Dondhup

> Цитата: "Гуру Ринпоче - Совершенная Нирманакая, воплощение сострадания всех будд, Видьядхара долгой жизни. Чже Цонкапа - великий практик и ученый. "
> 
> Гуру Ринпоче осуществил великий перенос - радужное тело. А Дже Цонкапа - стал буддой в бардо. МЕжду радужным телом и состоянием будды есть разница. Индивид в радужном теле может активно помогать живым существам, а будда не может, он просто пассивно изливает свою мудрость повсюду и не создает намерений.


Откуда такие оригинальные сведения?

----------


## Jamtso

> Нет-нет. Радужное тело обретается в конце жизни практикующего путем растворения элементов тела в ясном свете. 
> Гуру Ринпоче реализовал уровень Видьядхары долгой жизни вместе с Мандаравой в пещере Маратика задолго до прихода в Тибет. Это именно что не пхова, не переход, а обретение нерушимого ваджрного тела, махасиддхи долгой жизни ради блага всех живых существ. Этим Будда Пемасамбхава и отличается от других, _тем, что его физическое тело не подвержено изменению до конца кальпы_. 
> Гуру Ринпоче - самый настоящий Будда, причем соединивший в себе всю Силу и Мощь остальных будд 
> Почитайте жизнеописание Гуру Ринпоче.
> 
> Будда обладает Просветленным Умом, Речью, Телом, Качествами и *Активностью*. Именно Пробужденная Активность Будды позволяет помогать существам и вести их к Пробуждению.


Дружище Ринчен Намгьял, вы запутались в этом вопросе. Обратитесь к учителю за разъяснениями. Этим пагубны книжные знания без должных пояснений учителя. Если Гуру Ринпоче "достиг уровня Видьядхары...", то зачем еще реализовал великий перенос - радужное тело без остатка (т.е. не оставил ногтей и волос)?

----------


## Jamtso

> Откуда такие оригинальные сведения?


Про Гуру Ринпоче - источник Чогьял Намкай Норбу, взять хотя бы сентябрьские учения из Барселоны

Про Дже Цонкапу - предисловие к Ламриму и наставления гелугпинских учителей

----------


## Jamtso

> Ой, где это ЧННР сказал про пассивного Будду?


Послушайте еще раз сентябрьские учения из Барселоны да и предыдущие тоже. Ринпоче постоянно об этом говорит: Будда не может целенаправленно помогать. Этим и ценится реализация радужного тела, что такая возможность остается, еще можно чего-то желать. Еще раз повторюсь, одни из врат освобождения - отсутствие намерений. Как вы можете конкретно и специально кому-то помогать, если у вас нет намерений? Если вы будда, то вы спонтанно изливаете мудрость всем подряд, не выбирая. И только связанное с вами существо может получить эту мудрость, больше никто!!

----------


## Jamtso

> А где можно почитать о реализации Гуру Ринпоче?
> 
> Я был уверен, что он полностью пробудившийся будда.


Распросите квалифицированных учителей. Это самый лучший вариант. Не следует полагаться сильно на книги без устных пояснений. МОжно попасть впросак

----------


## Jamtso

> Да, про радужное тело много где читал. 
> То есть Вы хотите сказать, что Гуру Ринпоче обрел в пещере Маратика Радужное Тело и прибыл в Тибет уже в Радужном Теле, а не в физическом и простые смертные могли его наблюдать? Почему же тогда говорится, что его физическое тело будет неизменным _до конца кальпы_? Ведь Радужное Тело не состоит из элементов.


Нет, в Маратике он не обрел еще радужное тело, но достиг очень высокой реализации бессмертия.

----------


## Jamtso

> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче в разных своих книгах упоминает о различии обретения Радужного Тела и реализации Тела  Великого Переноса. ННР также рассказывал, что является хранителем нескольких волос Гуру Падмасамбхавы.


При обретении радужного тела остаются ногти и волосы, а при великом переносе не остается ничего. В этом разница

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Чогьял Намкай Норбу и тексты по дзогчену


Нет, я просил конкретную цитату, в которой сказано, что Будда не может никому целенаправленно помогать, чтобы в моем непросветленном сознании не возникло искушения счесть ваши слова измышлениями на тему.

Сказать, что Гуру Ринпоче отличен от Будд, а Будды не имеют активности - очень смелые заявления. Настолько смелые, что их хорошо бы чем-то подкрепить, потому что если Вы не правы, то очень сильно запутаете читающих тему новичков.

----------

Dondhup (03.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (03.11.2010), Дондог (25.04.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (03.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Послушайте еще раз сентябрьские учения из Барселоны да и предыдущие тоже. Ринпоче постоянно об этом говорит: Будда не может целенаправленно помогать. Этим и ценится реализация радужного тела, что такая возможность остается, еще можно чего-то желать. Еще раз повторюсь, одни из врат освобождения - отсутствие намерений. Как вы можете конкретно и специально кому-то помогать, если у вас нет намерений? Если вы будда, то вы спонтанно изливаете мудрость всем подряд, не выбирая. И только связанное с вами существо может получить эту мудрость, больше никто!!


Простите пожалуйста, Вы можете либо привести точную цитату, либо хотя бы дать ссылку на конкретный день?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> При обретении радужного тела остаются ногти и волосы, а при великом переносе не остается ничего. В этом разница


Думаю, что не только в этом.
И интересно, тогда что за волосы Гуру Падмасамбхавы есть у Намкая Норбу Ринпоче?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Вот ЧННР пишет:




> Итак, полностью реализовавшее существо может _по своему усмотрению или проявить Тело Света, или добровольно воплотиться в обычном материальном теле_ в измерении грубой материи, однако это тело и производимые им действия его уже не обусловливают.
> 
> Самбхогакайя, или Тело Богатства, есть измерение сущности элементов, из которых состоит миргрубой материи. Их сущность — это тонкое измерение света, проявляющееся в богатстве форм, которые можно воспринимать только при высоком развитии способностей видения и ясности ума.
> 
> *Полностью реализовавшее существо может проявить себя и в измерении Самбхогакайи, но в такой форме оно не активно, в отличие от существа, проявляющегося в Теле Света.*
> 
> Как лучи солнца есть проявление его неотъемлемых качеств, так и мудрость полностью реализовавшего существа по сути есть оно само. Каждый образ Самбхогакайи — это “олицетворение” какого то аспекта чистой мудрости. Как у солнца нет цели посылать свои лучи в какое то место, — только особенности самого места определяют, будет ли оно освещено ими, — так и доступность измерения Самбхогакайи зависит от активности практика, желающего обрести олицетворяемую тем или иным образом Самбхогакайи мудрость, открыв это измерение в самом себе.
> 
> Хотя способность проявлять образ Самбхогакайи или образ Нирманакайи — это одна из граней полной реализации, такая реализация подразумевает выход за пределы всех ограничений и образов.


Итак, Jamtso вроде и прав, но как-то очень избирательно расставил акценты. Ринпоче пишет, что Самбхогакайя будд не "активна", а просто сама себе сияет, да. Однако слова ЧННР касаются только Самбхогакайи, а Нирманайкаю Будда _может_ проявить сознательно, иначе как же Будда Шакьямуни, достигнув просветления, потом родился в нашем мире (в соответствии с воззрением Ваджраяны)?

Из этого, кроме того, совершенно не следует, что Падмасамбхава отличен от Будд.

И вообще вырастает масса странных вопросов. Вот, например, кто-то из Будд порождает эманацию - в конце концов, Гуру Ринпоче - эманация Авалокитешвары, а тот, в свою очередь, Амитабхи - а эта эманация берет и достигает радужного тела. У кого тогда будет какая способность помогать существам? Значит, Ченрези может только пассивно проявляться как Самбхогакайя, а Падмасамбхава - еще и активно?

Вообще до бодхисаттвы бы сначала дорасти, а потом уже рассуждать на тему "что могут и чего не могут Пробужденные"

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (20.03.2011)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Может быть просто разночтения, но говорится же, что именно конца земной жизни не было (даже растворения). Многие ламы отпускают даже шутки по этому поводу: Гуру Ринпоче ушел из Тибета *на Запад* в теле, которое сохранит до конца кальпы


На запад -  то есть согласно западного направления мандалы, а именно мир-измерение Амитабхи, готра, из которой и проявился Падмасамбхава.

Интересно также то, что Гуру Ринпоче обещал всем, кто с верой и преданностью в  десятый лунный день обращается к нему Семистрочной молитвой, то перед тем он присутствует. Много практикующих читают Семистрочную на десятый лунный день - и пред всеми предстоит Гуру Ринпоче, так как Будда через измерение самбхогакайи может проявлять безчисленное количество своих излучений. Видеть же Гуру Ринпоче,  и  другие подобные чистые проявления, могут только реализованные мастера, достигшие определённой бхуми.

----------

Дондог (25.04.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (03.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Как лучи солнца есть проявление его неотъемлемых качеств, так и мудрость полностью реализовавшего существа по сути есть оно само. Каждый образ Самбхогакайи — это “олицетворение” какого то аспекта чистой мудрости. Как у солнца нет цели посылать свои лучи в какое то место, — только особенности самого места определяют, будет ли оно освещено ими, — так и доступность измерения Самбхогакайи зависит от активности практика, желающего обрести олицетворяемую тем или иным образом Самбхогакайи мудрость, открыв это измерение в самом себе.


Для этого и выполняется та или иная практика божества.  А если от солнца спрятаться в пещеру, то лучи солнца никак не смогут к тебе прикоснуться.

А про измерения - тела Будды - Дхармакайя и Рупакайя (Самбхогакайя +  Нирманакайя) очень хорошо объясняет Лопон Тензин Намдак в ссылке ниже. Там же про Радужное Тело:
http://www.surajamrita.com/bon/buddhahoodR.html

----------

Jamtso (04.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Про Гуру Ринпоче - источник Чогьял Намкай Норбу, взять хотя бы сентябрьские учения из Барселоны
> 
> Про Дже Цонкапу - предисловие к Ламриму и наставления гелугпинских учителей


Чже Цонкапа - нирманакая Будды Манджушри. Мне не нравится как здесь принижают Будду Цонкапу. Если Вы уважаете Его Святейшество Далай Ламу то уважайте и его Учителя.

"В этой биографии, как и в большинстве других, Цонкапа считается одним из воплощений Манджушри, который достиг
Пробуждения многие эпохи (кальпы) назад, но и поныне принимает облик Бодхисаттв и подобных им. В давнем прошлом
Цонкапа в одном из своих перерождений дал клятву перед Татхагатой Ванпей-тогом распространять Учение в нечистых
мирах, и потому получил имя «Великий храбрец» (Ньинтоб Ченпо). Когда он родился мальчиком-брахманом в нашем мире
при Будде Шакьямуни, он поднес Ему хрустальные четки, и Будда предсказал самое славное его рождение в Тибете такими
словами:
«Ананда! Этот мальчик, который сейчас мне поднес хрустальные четки, будет целителем моего Учения. В будущей не-
чистой эпохе он воздвигнет в стране, обитаемой яками, монастырь под названием «Благой» (Ге) и будет носить имя «Хороший
ум» (Ловсан)».
Согласно тибетской традиции школы Гелуг, до этого его
линия перерождений-проявлений включает такие славные лич-
ности, как Субхути, архат Упагупта, Учитель Падмасамбхава,
Нагарджуна, махасиддха Домбихерука, великий пандита Атиша,
переводчик (лоцава) Марпа, главный ученик Миларэпы Гампопа,
всеведущий Цонава и др. В одном из будущих проявлений
Цонкапа будет 11-ым Всемирным Учителем Буддой по имени
Чэнлег («Добрые глаза»).
* *"

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.11.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Дружище Ринчен Намгьял, вы запутались в этом вопросе. Обратитесь к учителю за разъяснениями. Этим пагубны книжные знания без должных пояснений учителя. Если Гуру Ринпоче "достиг уровня Видьядхары...", то зачем еще реализовал великий перенос - радужное тело без остатка (т.е. не оставил ногтей и волос)?


По поводу Тела Света я уточню, не будем спорить. Но, если Вы сомневаетесь, что Гуру Ринпоче - будда, то отсылаю Вас также к наставлениям Учителей да и к самому жизнеописанию еще раз. В этом не может быть никаких сомнений.

----------


## Налджорпа

У меня складывается впечатление, что тема "Тулку" какая-то запретная для большинства последователей тибетского буддизма, все говорят о чем угодно, а эта тема какая-то "неполиткорректная"...

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (04.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Надавали много обещаний, но на практике делаем мало,
Имеем известность и почет, но стыдятся нас и боги, и демоны!
С криком ЧЕМ-СЕ-ЧЕМ!  растопчи главу губительным 
                                                                                               заблуждениям!
С криком МАРАЯ! порази в самое сердце врага -
                                            привязанность к Я и его слугу-палача!
Мы все любим давать много обещаний. Сколько обетов личного освобождения, бодхисатовских обязательств, тантрийских клятв мы дали перед Буддами и Бодхисаттвами! А сколько частных обетов и обязательств на грубых и тонких уровнях! Принять обет освобождения всех живых существ от страданий – это очень большое дело. Тем не менее многие не хранят свои обеты, а если хранят, то не достаточно хорошо, не выполняют практику, которая принесла бы пользу для себя и для других. Про таких людей говорят, что дав обещание на словах, они не выполняют практику, приносящую пользу, на деле. Хотя духовная практика ничего кроме пользы и не может принести, но, к сожалению, многие ею не занимаются.
Есть люди, которые носят высокие звания геше, Учителя, перевоплощенца (тулку), кенбо или шеретуя. Эти люди призваны выполнять великую задачу спасения живых существ, но некоторые из них втихую делают вещи, за которые их осудили бы и боги, и демоны. То, что незаметно людям, всегда увидят боги. "

----------

Шавырин (04.11.2010)

----------


## Jamtso

> И интересно, тогда что за волосы Гуру Падмасамбхавы есть у Намкая Норбу Ринпоче?


Это было чье-то терма, когда были открыты волосы Гуру Ринпоче

----------

Аким Иваныч (04.11.2010)

----------


## Jamtso

Мною не утверждалось отсутствие активности у Будды, а только то, что Будда не может специально кому-то помогать. Быть Буддой значит быть в состоянии самого зеркала, и его активность обусловлена вторичными причинами. Если зеркало в черном ящике, оно ничего не отражает, а если перед зеркалом что-то стоит, то зеркало отражает этот предмет наисовершеннейшим образом. ТАк и Будда: если у кого-то есть с ним связь, то таким образом есть и вторичные причины получить помощь от этого Будды. Но при этом у Будды не будет намерений вам помогать. Зеркалу все равно что отражать. И опять же разве зеркало "трудится", "пашет", чтобы создавать отражения?? Нет это иллюзорная кажимость движения и активности. Такова и активность Будды. Нам кажется, что он что-то делает, но это всего-лишь отражения, движения нашей собственной энергии.
Те представления, которые участники этого треда излагают выше по поводу состояния Будды, относятся к уровню сутры для простолюдинов. Будда - летающий супермен, который всем помогает всем и всюду, бросается на защиту и т.л. На сей счет слишком много фантазий и мифов

----------

Руслан Акилин (04.11.2010)

----------


## Jamtso

> Но, если Вы сомневаетесь, что Гуру Ринпоче - будда, то отсылаю Вас также к наставлениям Учителей да и к самому жизнеописанию еще раз. В этом не может быть никаких сомнений.


Жизнеописаний Гуру Ринпоче много, и по большей части это терма. ВЫ их все прочли? В каких-то местах эти жизнеописания совпадают, а в каких-то совсем нет. В тех же жизнеописаниях часто упоминается, что Гуру Ринпоче неоднократно принимал у разных учителей МОНАШЕСКИЕ обеты, а потом практиковал с МАндаравой или Еше Цогьял, например. Вас это не смущает?

----------


## Jamtso

> Вот ЧННР пишет:
> 
> Итак, Jamtso вроде и прав, но как-то очень избирательно расставил акценты. Ринпоче пишет, что Самбхогакайя будд не "активна", а просто сама себе сияет, да. Однако слова ЧННР касаются только Самбхогакайи, а Нирманайкаю Будда _может_ проявить сознательно, иначе как же Будда Шакьямуни, достигнув просветления, потом родился в нашем мире (в соответствии с воззрением Ваджраяны)?
> 
> [/COLOR]


Уважаемый Еше Дамо, в том то и дело, любая "активность" Будды, будь то на уровне Самбхогакаи или на уровне Нирманакаи происходит спонтанно - одни отражения зеркала тоньше, другие грубее. Но это только спонтанные отражения! Само зеркало не меняет своей сути, которая характеризуется отсутствием признаков, отсутствием намерений и таковостью. Если появляются намерения специально и осознанно послать куда-то Нирманакаю, то это уже не Будда, поскольку нарушается принцип отсутствия намерения. Нирманакая проявляется спонтанно и совершенно: в совершенное время, в совершенном месте и в совершенном людском окружении. Намеренного проявления Нирманакаи не бывает. А вот у радужного тела такая возможность ЕСТЬ. Этим и ценится такая реализация. ПОэтому Гуру Ринпоче столь действенен в своей помощи. Он еще может создавать новые кармические связи. Будда же этого делать не может, итог его кармическим связям подведен навсегда.

----------

Karma Sherab (02.12.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Жизнеописаний Гуру Ринпоче много, и по большей части это терма. ВЫ их все прочли? В каких-то местах эти жизнеописания совпадают, а в каких-то совсем нет. В тех же жизнеописаниях часто упоминается, что Гуру Ринпоче неоднократно принимал у разных учителей МОНАШЕСКИЕ обеты, а потом практиковал с МАндаравой или Еше Цогьял, например. Вас это не смущает?


Представление имею  :Smilie: 
Меня не смущает, а Вас?  :Smilie: 
Да и вообще причем тут это?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Если появляются намерения специально и осознанно послать куда-то Нирманакаю, то это уже не Будда, поскольку нарушается принцип отсутствия намерения. Нирманакая проявляется спонтанно и совершенно: в совершенное время, в совершенном месте и в совершенном людском окружении. Намеренного проявления Нирманакаи не бывает.


Боюсь, Вы напутали.
1. Нирманакаю могут проявлять только будды.
2. Как так не бывает намерения? Согласно нашему ваджраянскому канону Будда Шакьямуни (в отличие от других будд) дал обет проявить нирманакаю именно в век упадка, когда не будет ни совершенного места, ни совершенного окружения, ни совершенных условий. После достижения Пробуждения Будда и учить-то сначала не хотел, так как не было _совершенного_ окружения (см. Канон). 
3. Опять же, Будда Гуру Ринпоче проявился для того, чтобы учить Тайной Мантре тоже из-за своего намерения вести живых существ эпохи упадка к Пробуждению.
4. Jamtso, какие учителя Вам сказали, что Гуру Ринпоче не является буддой?

----------

Yeshe_Damo (04.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (05.11.2010)

----------


## Jamtso

> Представление имею 
> Меня не смущает, а Вас? 
> Да и вообще причем тут это?


Да при том, что нужны пояснения учителя и даже не одного а нескольких, чтобы объяснить точку зрения на этот вопрос, принятую в среде лам и знатоков учения. Вы же не знаток учения? У вас же нет прямого знания, не так ли? И вы опираетесь в этом вопросе только на собственную веру. Вы верите, что текст вас не обманывает. А если текстов много и все они разноречивы? Как можно, например, держать обеты монаха и при этом иметь несколько супруг? Разве это не противоречие, явствующее из текста?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Да при том, что нужны пояснения учителя и даже не одного а нескольких, чтобы объяснить точку зрения на этот вопрос, принятую в среде лам и знатоков учения. Вы же не знаток учения? У вас же нет прямого знания, не так ли? И вы опираетесь в этом вопросе только на собственную веру. Вы верите, что текст вас не обманывает. А если текстов много и все они разноречивы? Как можно, например, держать обеты монаха и при этом иметь несколько супруг? Разве это не противоречие, явствующее из текста?


Ну, я противоречий никаких не увидел, видимо хорошо все понял.  :Embarrassment:  :Smilie:

----------


## Jamtso

> Боюсь, Вы напутали.
> 1. Нирманакаю могут проявлять только будды.
> 2. Как так не бывает намерения? Согласно нашему ваджраянскому канону Будда Шакьямуни (в отличие от других будд) дал обет проявить нирманакаю именно в век упадка, когда не будет ни совершенного места, ни совершенного окружения, ни совершенных условий. После достижения Пробуждения Будда и учить-то сначала не хотел, так как не было _совершенного_ окружения (см. Канон). 
> 3. Опять же, Будда Гуру Ринпоче проявился для того, чтобы учить Тайной Мантре тоже из-за своего намерения вести живых существ эпохи упадка к Пробуждению.
> 4. Jamtso, какие учителя Вам сказали, что Гуру Ринпоче не является буддой?


1. Так и есть, только Будды. И где же путаница?
2. Все совершенно с самого начала, что бы там ни писал канон. нам не дано знать, что там на уме у Будд.
3. Гуру Ринпоче выполнил свою задачу, явил великий перенос и до сих пор продолжает осознанно трудиться на благо всех ж.с.
4. ЧНН сказал, что Гуру Ринпоче реализовал радужное тело, но радужное тело не является окончательным и полным просветлением. Любой гелугпинский лама вам это подтвердит. А Пабонка Ринпоче жег статуи Гуру Ринпоче в Тибете, не считая его Буддой.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Любой гелугпинский лама вам это подтвердит. А Пабонка Ринпоче жег статуи Гуру Ринпоче в Тибете, не считая его Буддой.


Вот оно где собака зарыта!!!  :Big Grin:  Так я и думал!  :Big Grin: 
Гелугпинские может и подтвердят (уверен, что не все), а ламы Ньингмы, Кагью и других линий? 
Пабонка много чего делал. И Шукдена в чистых видениях видел. Может ДШ будда, эманация Манджушри, как его и воспринимал Пабонка?  :Confused:

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.11.2010)

----------


## Jamtso

РИнчен Намгьял, вы ж там нингма практикуете. Если у вас нет возможности прямо общаться с учителями и уточнять эти вопросы, то попробуйте получить прозрение ригпа, и вам сразу станет ясно о чем буддизм, и что такое просветление на собственном опыте, и далеко ходить не надо. Потом помножьте глубину этого опыта на миллион и представите как себя чувствует будда. Познаешь одно, познаешь все.

----------


## Jamtso

> Вот оно где собака зарыта!!!  Так я и думал! 
> Гелугпинские может и подтвердят (уверен, что не все), а ламы Ньингмы, Кагью и других линий? 
> Пабонка много чего делал. И Шукдена в чистых видениях видел. Может ДШ будда, эманация Манджушри, как его и воспринимал Пабонка?


Ламы Кагью и Нингма тоже подтвердят, если вы их к стенке прижмете, и скажете, что знаете про трое врат освобождения. Тогда они вам честно ответят. А так им просто кажется что слишком долго надо будет вам все объяснять и дают вам простой удобный ответ: сказал и отвязался от докучливого аскера.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Быть Буддой значит быть в состоянии самого зеркала


Ну хоть кто-то знает, что такое быть Буддой




> и его активность обусловлена


Ой  :EEK!: 




> Если зеркало в черном ящике, оно ничего не отражает


От так вот  :EEK!: 




> ТАк и Будда: если у кого-то есть с ним связь, то таким образом есть и вторичные причины получить помощь от этого Будды.


А есть ЭТОТ Будда и ТОТ Будда?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И интересно, тогда что за волосы Гуру Падмасамбхавы есть у Намкая Норбу Ринпоче?


Я знаю одного йогина, у которого есть волосы Намкая Норбу Ринпоче  :Big Grin:

----------

Yeshe_Damo (04.11.2010), Дондог (25.04.2011), Дордже (05.11.2010), куру хунг (04.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (04.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А Пабонка Ринпоче жег статуи Гуру Ринпоче в Тибете, не считая его Буддой.


А муслимы взорвали в Афганистане статуи Будды. Представляете? И ведь, паразиты такие, специально так придумали, что Аллаха не изображать  :Smilie: ))

----------

куру хунг (04.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (04.11.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> РИнчен Намгьял, вы ж там нингма практикуете. Если у вас нет возможности прямо общаться с учителями и уточнять эти вопросы, то попробуйте получить прозрение ригпа, и вам сразу станет ясно о чем буддизм, и что такое просветление на собственном опыте, и далеко ходить не надо. Потом помножьте глубину этого опыта на миллион и представите как себя чувствует будда. Познаешь одно, познаешь все.


Jamtso, откуда Вы можете знать с кем я имею возможность общаться, а с кем нет, есть у меня прозрение или нет, правильно ли я понимаю тексты или нет???
Вы - будда?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.11.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

какая практика - такие и результаты: кто-то перестает замечать что-либо кроме будд (& овости)  :Embarrassment:  ; кто-то же, наоборот, начинает видеть всё... кроме будд (& овости)  :Cool:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Боюсь, Вы напутали.
> 1. Нирманакаю могут проявлять только будды.
> 2. Как так не бывает намерения? Согласно нашему ваджраянскому канону Будда Шакьямуни (в отличие от других будд) дал обет проявить нирманакаю именно в век упадка, когда не будет ни совершенного места, ни совершенного окружения, ни совершенных условий. После достижения Пробуждения Будда и учить-то сначала не хотел, так как не было _совершенного_ окружения (см. Канон). 
> 3. Опять же, Будда Гуру Ринпоче проявился для того, чтобы учить Тайной Мантре тоже из-за своего намерения вести живых существ эпохи упадка к Пробуждению.
> 4. Jamtso, какие учителя Вам сказали, что Гуру Ринпоче не является буддой?


Что-то не понимаю я вашего ваджраянского канона. У вас получается, что Будда Шакьямуни давным-давно уже реализовал высшее знание, обладал почти ничем не ограниченным могуществом и дал обет проявить свою нирманакайю во благо живых существ. Но вся история этой "нирманокайи" - это история мучительных поисков, ошибок, заблуждений - и их преодоления.Чему училась эта нирманакайя у двух брахманических учителей? Зачем пытала себя бесполезными аскетическими упражнениями? Что произошло с ней в тот момент, когда Шакьямуни достиг просветления? Он разыгрывал перед самим собой комедию пробуждения, будучи уже изначально пробужденным?

----------


## куру хунг

> Он разыгрывал перед самим собой комедию пробуждения, будучи уже изначально пробужденным?


 Почти так. Только не пред собой, а перед учениками.

 Хотя есть и версия того, что он на самом деле ничего и не разыгрывал перед учениками. А ученики, в соответствии со своими омрачениями, описали таким образом его жизнь и учение.
 Но учитывая сверхчеловеческие качества Будды, это одно и то же. Или , как принято говорить, две стороны одной медали.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Почти так. Только не пред собой, а перед учениками.
> 
>  Хотя есть и версия того, что он на самом деле ничего и не разыгрывал перед учениками. А ученики, в соответствии со своими омрачениями, описали таким образом его жизнь и учение.
>  Но учитывая сверхчеловеческие качества Будды, это одно и то же. Или , как принято говорить, две стороны одной медали.


Никаких учеников в этот момент рядом с ним не было. Он несколько дней провел в полном уединении, постепенно постигая тайны мироздания, вспоминая свои прошлые жизни и пр.И, постигнув все это, долго колебался, поделиться ли своим знанием с живыми существами.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Он несколько дней провел в полном уединении


Хм. Тогда откуда мы знаем, что там было? Никто не видел  :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Из книги Кэнчен Палдэн Шераб Ринпоче, Кэнпо Цеванг Донгял Ринпоче - "ВОСЕМЬ ПРОЯВЛЕНИЙ ГУРУ ПАДМАСАМБХАВЫ"

"По-тибетски Гуру Падмасамбхаву обычно называют Гуру Ринпоче, что значит «драгоценный учитель». Гуру Ринпоче — *всецело просветленное существо, полностью пробужденный, будда*. Он стал просветленным не постепенно, то есть начав практиковать учения Будды Шакьямуни и в конце концов обретя просветление. *Гуру Ринпоче обрел воплощение как полностью просветленное существо*. Его облик — проявление изначальной мудрости в нашем мире на благо всех существ.

Будда Шакьямуни действительно предсказал появление Гуру Падмасамбхавы. В девятнадцати разных сутрах и тантрах содержатся ясные предсказания о его приходе и деяниях. В Махапаринирвана-сутре Будда Шакьямуни возвестил о своей паринирване ученикам, которые были с ним в то время. Услышав это, многие из них, особенно Ананда, его двоюродный брат и личный слуга, были очень опечалены. Тогда Будда обратился к Ананде и велел ему не тревожиться.

«Через восемь лет после моей паринирваны *в центре лотоса появится изумительное существо по имени Падмасамбхава* и, открыв высочайшие учения об абсолютном состоянии истинной природы, принесет великое благо всем существам».

Будда Шакьямуни сказал, *что Падмасамбхава будет даже более просветленным, чем он сам*. Безусловно, Будда Шакьямуни был полностью просветленным, и никакого более высокого свершения нет, но благодаря этим словам Будды мы начинаем понимать значимость Гуру Падмасамбхавы. В некоторых источниках говорится, что Гуру Ринпоче — прямое перевоплощение Введение Будды Шакьямуни. Будда Шакьямуни также сказал, что Падмасамбхава будет эманацией Будды Амитабхи и Авалокитешвары и называл его воплощением всех будд трех времен. Многие пророчества указывали на то, что Гуру Ринпоче будет полностью просветленным, буддой, который появится в этом мире, дабы помогать всем существам. "

----------

Yeshe_Damo (05.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (05.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (05.11.2010)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Из книги Кэнчен Палдэн Шераб Ринпоче, Кэнпо Цеванг Донгял Ринпоче - "ВОСЕМЬ ПРОЯВЛЕНИЙ ГУРУ ПАДМАСАМБХАВЫ"
> 
> "По-тибетски Гуру Падмасамбхаву обычно называют Гуру Ринпоче, что значит «драгоценный учитель». Гуру Ринпоче — *всецело просветленное существо, полностью пробужденный, будда*. Он стал просветленным не постепенно, то есть начав практиковать учения Будды Шакьямуни и в конце концов обретя просветление. *Гуру Ринпоче обрел воплощение как полностью просветленное существо*. Его облик — проявление изначальной мудрости в нашем мире на благо всех существ.
> 
> Будда Шакьямуни действительно предсказал появление Гуру Падмасамбхавы. В девятнадцати разных сутрах и тантрах содержатся ясные предсказания о его приходе и деяниях. В Махапаринирвана-сутре Будда Шакьямуни возвестил о своей паринирване ученикам, которые были с ним в то время. Услышав это, многие из них, особенно Ананда, его двоюродный брат и личный слуга, были очень опечалены. Тогда Будда обратился к Ананде и велел ему не тревожиться.
> 
> «Через восемь лет после моей паринирваны *в центре лотоса появится изумительное существо по имени Падмасамбхава* и, открыв высочайшие учения об абсолютном состоянии истинной природы, принесет великое благо всем существам».
> 
> Будда Шакьямуни сказал, *что Падмасамбхава будет даже более просветленным, чем он сам*. Безусловно, Будда Шакьямуни был полностью просветленным, и никакого более высокого свершения нет, но благодаря этим словам Будды мы начинаем понимать значимость Гуру Падмасамбхавы. В некоторых источниках говорится, что Гуру Ринпоче — прямое перевоплощение Введение Будды Шакьямуни. Будда Шакьямуни также сказал, что Падмасамбхава будет эманацией Будды Амитабхи и Авалокитешвары и называл его воплощением всех будд трех времен. Многие пророчества указывали на то, что Гуру Ринпоче будет полностью просветленным, буддой, который появится в этом мире, дабы помогать всем существам. "


Интересно, что скажут по этому поводу последователи Тхеравады? Есть ли в палийском каноне упоминания об Амитабхе и Аволокитешваре? Присутствует ли там идея эманации? Почему Будда, проповедуя почти полвека, сам не открыл те высочайшие учения, которые через восемь лет после его смерти должен был открыть Падмасамбхава?Почему утверждал, что нет и не может быть никакого более высокого знания, чем знание 4 Благородных Истин?

----------


## куру хунг

> Никаких учеников в этот момент рядом с ним не было. Он несколько дней провел в полном уединении, постепенно постигая тайны мироздания, вспоминая свои прошлые жизни и пр.И, постигнув все это, долго колебался, поделиться ли своим знанием с живыми существами.


 Ну давайте предположим нечто ужасное. С точки зрения ортодоксов.

  Предположим принц Сиддхартха, на самом деле не под деревом Бодхи сидел, а загужбанил с друзьями в борделе. Тогда, эт не было чем то так предосудительным, как ныне. И на него снизошло озарение подобное тому, как он описывал под древом Бодхи.

 И что? Он должен был бы рассказать, всю правду-матку своим ученикам? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 Несложно ведь догадаться, чем бы потом начали его ученики подражая ему заниматься. Для этого и буддой не надо быть. Не так ли?

 Естесственно, как бы Будда потом, не настаивал на том, что де парни, нужно на попе много лет сидеть, дабы достичь того же.
 Ученики мне думаеться, повально бы шастали бы по борделям, заместо аскетического сидения в лесу впроголодь? :Wink:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (05.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Интересно, что скажут по этому поводу последователи Тхеравады?


Вопрос не по окладу




> Почему Будда, проповедуя почти полвека, сам не открыл те высочайшие учения, которые через восемь лет после его смерти должен был открыть Падмасамбхава?


Вероятно по той же причине, почему в школе сначала учат арифметике и только потом тригонометрии




> Почему утверждал, что нет и не может быть никакого более высокого знания, чем знание 4 Благородных Истин?


А есть противоречия с Учениями Падмасамбхавы?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (05.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Интересно, что скажут по этому поводу последователи Тхеравады? Есть ли в палийском каноне упоминания об Амитабхе и Аволокитешваре? Присутствует ли там идея эманации? Почему Будда, проповедуя почти полвека, сам не открыл те высочайшие учения, которые через восемь лет после его смерти должен был открыть Падмасамбхава?Почему утверждал, что нет и не может быть никакого более высокого знания, чем знание 4 Благородных Истин?


Последователи Теравады даже комментировать это не будут.
Есть дискурс теравады, есть дискурс ваджраяны.

----------

Yeshe_Damo (05.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (05.11.2010), Лакшми (10.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (05.11.2010)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Вопрос не по окладу
> 
> 
> 
> Вероятно по той же причине, почему в школе сначала учат арифметике и только потом тригонометрии
> 
> 
> 
> А есть противоречия с Учениями Падмасамбхавы?


Да как же люди, знакомые только с духовной арифметикой и не посвященные в тайны духовной тригонометрии, достигали в массовом порядке полного пробуждения?Есть ли свидетельства, что кто-нибудь из учеников Будды Шакьямуни, этих первоклашек буддизма, учился потом у Падмасамбхавы?

----------


## куру хунг

> Да как же люди, знакомые только с духовной арифметикой и не посвященные в тайны духовной тригонометрии, достигали в массовом порядке полного пробуждения?Есть ли свидетельства, что кто-нибудь из учеников Будды Шакьямуни, этих первоклашек буддизма, учился потом у Падмасамбхавы?


 ТССС!!!!! Тайна сие есть великая. :Wink: 

 И поосторожнее. Щас дружно нагрянут тхеравадины, и всыпять тут всем по первое число -за первоклашек. :Embarrassment:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (05.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (05.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> Ну давайте предположим нечто ужасное. С точки зрения ортодоксов.
> 
>   Предположим принц Сиддхартха, на самом деле не под деревом Бодхи сидел, а загужбанил с друзьями в борделе. Тогда, эт не было чем то так предосудительным, как ныне. И на него снизошло озарение подобное тому, как он описывал под древом Бодхи.
> 
>  И что? Он должен был бы рассказать, всю правду-матку своим ученикам?
> 
>  Несложно ведь догадаться, чем бы потом начали его ученики подражая ему заниматься. Для этого и буддой не надо быть. Не так ли?
> 
>  Естесственно, как бы Будда потом, не настаивал на том, что де парни, нужно на попе много лет сидеть, дабы достичь того же.
>  Ученики мне думаеться, повально бы шастали бы по борделям, заместо аскетического сидения в лесу впроголодь?


Ой зря Вы так-то об учениках и Будде..
Вы серьёзно предполагаете наличие лжи в словах Будды??
Требую извинений! Ибо публичные предположения Ваши, вторгаются в мои религиозные чувства. И вижу в предположениях Ваших, лишь отражение Вашего воображения, смуту и омрачения.
Эх, ведь хотел-же набрать водицы переезжая через реку МАРАморочку, как-бы пригодилась для окропления Куру...  :Cry:

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Вот с этого и следовало начинать ). Если следуете традиции тхеравада, для Вас, вероятно, все что не написано в палийском каноне не будет представлять ценности. К сожалению.


Зачем так, Логос? Я стараюсь быть открытым к любому знанию, которое ведет к освобождению. Я симпатизирую Тхераваде - да будет она благословенна во веки веков! - но очень интересуюсь и другими традициями.Особенно тибетской.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Интересно, что скажут по этому поводу последователи Тхеравады? Есть ли в палийском каноне упоминания об Амитабхе и Аволокитешваре? Присутствует ли там идея эманации? Почему Будда, проповедуя почти полвека, сам не открыл те высочайшие учения, которые через восемь лет после его смерти должен был открыть Падмасамбхава?Почему утверждал, что нет и не может быть никакого более высокого знания, чем знание 4 Благородных Истин?


Прошу обратить внимание на название ветки подфорума.
И пожалуйста ближе к теме.




> Почему Будда, проповедуя почти полвека, сам не открыл те высочайшие учения...


Открыл. Учения тантры также идут от Будды Шакьямуни.

----------

Артем Тараненко (05.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Руслан, я понимаю, что Вам лишь бы пофлудить. Вы начали б с установления даты паранирваны Будды и срока через который родился (заметьте, чудесным образом из цветка лотоса) Падмасамбхава. Столько, даже Будда не жил ))))


В вашем же сообщении, Артем, содержится цитата из книги, в которой автор ссылается на пророчество Будды: через 8 лет после моей паринирваны появится изумительное существо и т.д. Впрочем, по вашему сообщению и по странному замечанию модератора о моем тоне, я чувствую, что моя искренняя попытка разобраться с вашим учением вызывает у присутствующих резко негативные эмоции. Не буду вводить вас в искушение. Счастья вам на вашем пути!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В вашем же сообщении, Артем, содержится цитата из книги, в которой автор ссылается на пророчество Будды: через 8 лет после моей паринирваны появится изумительное существо и т.д. Впрочем, по вашему сообщению и по странному замечанию модератора о моем тоне, я чувствую, что моя искренняя попытка разобраться с вашим учением вызывает у присутствующих резко негативные эмоции. Не буду вводить вас в искушение. Счастья вам на вашем пути!


Руслан. Ваш тон показывает первоначальное негативно расположение к изучаемой теме. Не зная ее (а вы сами указали, что ваджраянские тексты вам непонятны), вы уже показываете свое негативное отношение высказываниями. Может сперва проще спросить нормальным тоном или книги почитать? На одну из них вам уже намекнули.
А вот другой момент - с чего взято жизнеописание Шакьямуни в тхераваде с подробностями, если рядом с Шакьямуни никого не было из учеников? Если уж сомневаться в чем-то, то будьте хотя бы последовательными.

----------

Артем Тараненко (05.11.2010), куру хунг (05.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (05.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2010)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> Руслан. Ваш тон показывает первоначальное негативно расположение к изучаемой теме. Не зная ее (а вы сами указали, что ваджраянские тексты вам непонятны), вы уже показываете свое негативное отношение высказываниями. Может сперва проще спросить нормальным тоном или книги почитать? На одну из них вам уже намекнули.
> А вот другой момент - с чего взято жизнеописание Шакьямуни в тхераваде с подробностями, если рядом с Шакьямуни никого не было из учеников? Если уж сомневаться в чем-то, то будьте хотя бы последовательными.


Засим удаляюсь изучать учение Падмасамбхавы. Спасибо за полезную дискуссию.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Филолег, я вам умную вещь скажу. только вы не обижайтесь: фанатизм - это страшная духовная болезнь, на мой взгляд, несовместимая с буддизмом. Я вам еще более умную вещь скажу: если вполне корректная попытка критического осмысления ваших предпосылок вызывает у вас раздражение - боритесь со своим раздражением, а не с критиком. Засим удаляюсь изучать учение Падмасамбхавы. Спасибо за полезную дискуссию.


Забавно.
В правилах форума говориться о переходе на личность (в данном случае намек на фанатизм), а также о том, что додумывать за других то чего они не говорили  - не рекомендуется (так сказать "корректная попытка" (не являющейся первично корректной) и борьба со своим раздражением, коей не было). Воздержитесь в будущем от таких действий. Считайте это предостережением на будущее.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (05.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Филолег, я вам умную вещь скажу. только вы не обижайтесь: фанатизм - это страшная духовная болезнь, на мой взгляд, несовместимая с буддизмом. Я вам еще более умную вещь скажу: если вполне корректная попытка критического осмысления ваших предпосылок вызывает у вас раздражение - боритесь со своим раздражением, а не с критиком. Засим удаляюсь изучать учение Падмасамбхавы. Спасибо за полезную дискуссию.


 Будем надеяться, что после изучения Падмасабхавы и других мастеров, у Вас поубавиться желание, давать тут нравоучения дистанционно, людям которых вы вообще не знаете. 
 Что кстати запрещенно правилами форума к тому же. :Cool:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (05.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2010)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

Кстати, модератор удалил ссылку на учение Падмасамбхавы, которую дал мне почтенный Логос. А я и трети еще прочитать не успел.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Кстати, модератор удалил ссылку на учение Падмасамбхавы, которую дал мне почтенный Логос. А я и трети еще прочитать не успел.


http://lit.lib.ru/img/i/irhin_w_j/ma...masambhawa.pdf

----------

Руслан Акилин (05.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кстати, модератор удалил ссылку на учение Падмасамбхавы, которую дал мне почтенный Логос. А я и трети еще прочитать не успел.


Руслан. Можно просто набрать в поисковике Падмасамбхава. Ссылок будет очень много. И даже будут тексты. Есть еще библиотеки небольшие, где тоже на русском можно поискать тексты.

----------

Руслан Акилин (05.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кстати, модератор удалил ссылку на учение Падмасамбхавы, которую дал мне почтенный Логос. А я и трети еще прочитать не успел.


От ссылки?  :Big Grin:  Безобразие! Не модераторы, а злыдни какие-то. Но я Вам помогу http://padmasambhava.ru  :Smilie:  Пусть благо приумножится. *шепотом* А еще есть птица гугль

----------

filoleg (05.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.11.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

http://www.clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-...0-0-1288913532




> Достижение бессмертноти: виды и методы. 
> 
> Карма Цякме в своей "горная Дхарма" перечисляет следующие. 
> 
> 1) *"Достижение неумирающего ваджраного радужного тела". Пример, - Падмаамбхава. будет пребывать в данном теле столько сколько существует пространство*. 
> 
> 2) "Радужное тело великого переноса". Дозтигается посредством практик Дзогчен. Такое тело существует одну "среднюю кальпу". Данный вид кальпы, переиод к, когда продолжительность жизни изменяется от 80 тысяч до 10 лет. Затем это тело растворяется в свете. С этого момента данный адепт становится буддой, как все остальные. Вималамитра, - один из примеров такого достижения. 
> 
> 3) "Видьядара с контролем жизненного срока". Бессмертие благодаря благословению ишта-дэвата. Митра иогин, махасиддха 11 века, прибывший в Тибет, - пример такого достижения. Адепт продолжает пребывать в данном теле, но оно невидимо для тех, кто неимеет кармической предрасположенности видеть его.. Как и второй (предыдущий) вид тела, он , в конечном счёте, растворится не оставив тела. Через несколько тысяч лет адепт уйдёт в паранирвану.


Вот Вам цитата, подтверждающая, что Реализация Гуру Ринпоче - обретение ваджрного бессмертного тела, выше чем обретение радужного тела великого переноса.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Руслан Акилин

> http://www.clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-...0-0-1288913532
> 
> 
> 
> Вот Вам цитата, подтверждающая, что Реализация Гуру Ринпоче - обретение ваджрного бессмертного тела, выше чем обретение радужного тела великого переноса.


А первое тело, ваджрное бессмертное тело, доступно человеческому зрению?

----------


## Dondhup

Демонстрировал ли Будда Шакьямуни достижение "Радужное тело великого переноса"?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Демонстрировал ли Будда Шакьямуни достижение "Радужное тело великого переноса"?


Надо полагать, не мог, так как не практиковал Дзогчен.
Впрочем, в ДН16 упоминаются золотое сияние, гром и землетрясение.
С другой стороны, мог, так как был в сущности Падмасамбхавой.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> С другой стороны, мог, так как был в сущности Падмасамбхавой.


«Через восемь лет после моей паринирваны в центре лотоса *появится изумительное существо по имени Падмасамбхава* и, открыв высочайшие учения об абсолютном состоянии истинной природы, принесет великое благо всем существам». 

Вроде как не сказано "появлюсь я в облике Падмасамбхавы".

----------

Dondhup (11.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Это просто удивительно :Smilie:  Сколько знатоков и очевидцев :Smilie:  Разве можно обыденным восприятием увидеть высокий уровень реализации у других?

ЕСДЛ В и О


> Что касается оков причин и условий, то они универсальны и распространяются даже на стадию достижения состояния Будды. Например, возьмем для рассмотрения всеведущий ум Будды, который является полностью просветленным, но взаимодействует с другими объектами. Он претерпевает изменения от одного момента к следующему, представляет собой процесс, а следовательно, является непостоянным. Как видите, принцип причинности действует и там. Однако иногда состояние Будды описывают как состояние бессмертия, состояние постоянства. Это нужно понимать в правильном контексте — постоянством обладает сам поток его ума. Состояние Будды иногда описывается как постоянное потому, что среди тел Будды есть непостоянные, которые подвержены причинам и условиям, и постоянные. 
> 
> Среди тел Будды, кай, мы обнаруживаем те, которые меняются от одного момента времени к следующему, и те, которые не претерпевают таких изменений. Несмотря на наличие двух аспектов, все же, когда мы говорим каях, или телах Будды в целом, то обобщаем и называем их неизменными и вечными.


Мне всегда казалось, что качества Будды у всех Будд одинаковые, а вот проявления этих качеств могут быть исключительно разнообразными, с ориентиром на подводимых. Может, не будем обсуждать, какой Будда буддее? :Smilie: 

Это рассуждение о стране, в которой никто сам не побывал. Говорится, что уровень реализации можно видеть у других, если он такой же, как у тебя или ниже. Может, займемся уровнем собственной реализации? :Smilie:  Чтоб побыстрей понять, как там у Будд? :Smilie: 


А почитать о качествах пробужденного можно 
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/5148005/

Скоро выйдет том по 4 главе, там будет сказано об уровнях реализации и ее (не)обратимости.

----------

Dondhup (11.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> «Через восемь лет после моей паринирваны в центре лотоса *появится изумительное существо по имени Падмасамбхава* и, открыв высочайшие учения об абсолютном состоянии истинной природы, принесет великое благо всем существам». 
> 
> Вроде как не сказано "появлюсь я в облике Падмасамбхавы".


Если стремится к буквализму, в ДН16 из ПК вообще ничего подобного нет.
Но я слышал, как ваджраянцы говорят, что и Шакья Сэнге, и Падмакара, и еще шесть суть эманации единаго Гуру Ринпоче.
Уверовать в это нетрудно, а для просветленного ума тем более, но мне скептику во всем этом увиделось некое противоречие.
Впрочем, что же мы от практики отвлекаемся...

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> А первое тело, ваджрное бессмертное тело, доступно человеческому зрению?


Думаю да. Поэтому столь разнятся данные относительно того, сколько времени Гуру Ринпоче пробыл в Тибете. Более того, согласно намтару Еше Цогьял, Гуру Ринпоче после призывания появлялся видимым образом (уже после ухода из Тибета) и давал Учения.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (11.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Это просто удивительно Сколько знатоков и очевидцев Разве можно обыденным восприятием увидеть высокий уровень реализации у других?
> 
> ЕСДЛ В и О
> 
> Мне всегда казалось, что качества Будды у всех Будд одинаковые, а вот проявления этих качеств могут быть исключительно разнообразными, с ориентиром на подводимых. Может, не будем обсуждать, какой Будда буддее?
> 
> Это рассуждение о стране, в которой никто сам не побывал. Говорится, что уровень реализации можно видеть у других, если он такой же, как у тебя или ниже. Может, займемся уровнем собственной реализации? Чтоб побыстрей понять, как там у Будд?
> 
> 
> ...


К сожалению на БФ не бояться высказываться о Чже Цонкапе, мол Гуру Ринпоче несравнимо выше чем Чже Ринпоче. Тот и Буддой то не был когда Учение давал а стал Буддой только в бардо. А кто считает по другому - это уже религиозная вера, и авторы Ламрима то же и Учителя которые говорят что Чже Ринпоче был Буддой. Как будто кто то из нас здесь видит напрямую кто был Гуру Ринпоче и кто был Будда Цонкапа. Все на тексты опираются и на слова Учителей. А остальное - вера.

Для меня все Учителя хороши. И Гуру Ринпоче и Кармапа и Цонкапа.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> К сожалению на БФ не бояться высказываться о Чже Цонкапе, мол Гуру Ринпоче несравнимо выше чем Чже Ринпоче. Тот и Буддой то не был когда Учение давал а стал Буддой только в бардо. А кто считает по другому - это уже религиозная вера, и авторы Ламрима то же и Учителя которые говорят что Чже Ринпоче был Буддой. Как будто кто то из нас здесь видит напрямую кто был Гуру Ринпоче и кто был Будда Цонкапа. Все на тексты опираются и на слова Учителей. А остальное - вера.
> 
> Для меня все Учителя хороши. И Гуру Ринпоче и Кармапа и Цонкапа.


Опора на слова учителей - это также вера.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> К сожалению на БФ не бояться высказываться о Чже Цонкапе, мол Гуру Ринпоче несравнимо выше чем Чже Ринпоче. Тот и Буддой то не был когда Учение давал а стал Буддой только в бардо. А кто считает по другому - это уже религиозная вера, и авторы Ламрима то же и Учителя которые говорят что Чже Ринпоче был Буддой. Как будто кто то из нас здесь видит напрямую кто был Гуру Ринпоче и кто был Будда Цонкапа. Все на тексты опираются и на слова Учителей. А остальное - вера.
> 
> Для меня все Учителя хороши. И Гуру Ринпоче и Кармапа и Цонкапа.


Дондуп, Вы переиначиваете опять на свой лад...
Разве кто-нибудь говорил что-то неуважительное о Чже Цонкапе? Я лично никогда и считаю Его одним из лучших знатоков сутры и тантры. 
Гуру Ринпоче - нирманакая, воплощенный будда. Какое тут сравнение и на что тут обижаться? 
Есть ламы и практики, которые не считались не чьими эманациями и не были перерождениями махасиддх, но добились высочайшей Реализации и Мудрости. На что тут можно обижаться и где тут уничижительное отношение?
В конце концов мы все являемся нирманакаями, т.к. Три Каи всегда присутствуют в нас, нужно просто очистить покров неведения  :Wink:

----------

Vidyadhara (15.11.2010), Аким Иваныч (11.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> К сожалению на БФ не бояться высказываться о Чже Цонкапе, мол Гуру Ринпоче несравнимо выше чем Чже Ринпоче. Тот и Буддой то не был когда Учение давал а стал Буддой только в бардо. А кто считает по другому - это уже религиозная вера, и авторы Ламрима то же и Учителя которые говорят что Чже Ринпоче был Буддой. Как будто кто то из нас здесь видит напрямую кто был Гуру Ринпоче и кто был Будда Цонкапа. Все на тексты опираются и на слова Учителей. А остальное - вера.
> 
> Для меня все Учителя хороши. И Гуру Ринпоче и Кармапа и Цонкапа.


Ну Гуру Ринпоче и на свет то появился не как человек из цветка лотоса. И потом он эманация Будды Амитабхи и сам был изначально Буддой. А посвящения получал и ретриты делал только для внешнего сохранения "правильности" передачи учений для тех кто не верил или мог усомнился в том что он Эманация Будды. Более того Гуру Ринпоче сам говорил что явился в этот мир во многих обличиях, подобно дождю, для того чтобы помогать ЖС в той форме в которой это было максимально эффективнее.

----------

filoleg (11.11.2010), Аким Иваныч (11.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Дондуп, Вы переиначиваете опять на свой лад...
> Разве кто-нибудь говорил что-то неуважительное о Чже Цонкапе? Я лично никогда и считаю Его одним из лучших знатоков сутры и тантры. 
> Гуру Ринпоче - нирманакая, воплощенный будда. Какое тут сравнение и на что тут обижаться? 
> Есть ламы и практики, которые не считались не чьими эманациями и не были перерождениями махасиддх, но добились высочайшей Реализации и Мудрости. На что тут можно обижаться и где тут уничижительное отношение?


Вы просто подчёркнуто говорите о ламе Цонкапе как о ЧЕЛОВЕКЕ, а о Гуру Ринпоче как о БУДДЕ. У Вас нет доказательств, что лама Цонкапа не был просветлённым существом, которое тоже только и делало, что "демонстрировало". Между тем, непросветлённое существо не могло бы свершить столь обширные деяния в Тибете на благо ЖС, как это сделал лама Цонкапа. Поэтому тремя самыми добрыми Учителями для Тибета считают Гуру Ринпоче, Атишу и Дже Цонкапу.  




> В конце концов мы все являемся нирманакаями, т.к. Три Каи всегда присутствуют в нас, нужно просто очистить покров неведения


Если в Вас уже сейчас есть Три Каи, почему вы не можете познать все явления напрямую? Нелогично это как-то. Даже после очищения покрова неведения еще очень много работы предстоит....Чтобы обрести эти самые Каи.

----------

Dondhup (11.11.2010), Доржик (11.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (11.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну Гуру Ринпоче и на свет то появился не как человек из цветка лотоса. И потом он эманация Будды Амитабхи и сам был изначально Буддой. А посвящения получал и ретриты делал только для внешнего сохранения "правильности" передачи учений для тех кто не верил или мог усомнился в том что он Эманация Будды. Более того Гуру Ринпоче сам говорил что явился в этот мир во многих обличиях, подобно дождю, для того чтобы помогать ЖС в той форме в которой это было максимально эффективнее.


Не могу понять вот чего: если тут так щедро насыпано эманациями Будд, то где верифицированные эманации Будды Шакьямуни? Уж у него то с этим миром связей вагон и маленькая тележко!

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011), Ондрий (11.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Не могу понять вот чего: если тут так щедро насыпано эманациями Будд, то где верифицированные эманации Будды Шакьямуни? Уж у него то с этим миром связей вагон и маленькая тележко!


Хороший вопрос. Будда сказал, что будет приходить в мир в виде духовных наставников, но никакой верификации тут быть не может. Типа, вопрос одной веры. Нет доказательств, что учитель -- не Будда, но нет и обратных доказательств. 

Еще интересно, можно ли эманировать что-либо из махапаринрваны? Вроде как она отличается от нирваны "непребывания", когда просветлённый как раз возвращается в нечистые миры для помощи ЖС.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хороший вопрос. Будда сказал, что будет приходить в мир в виде духовных наставников, но никакой верификации тут быть не может. Типа, вопрос одной веры. Нет доказательств, что учитель -- не Будда, но нет и обратных доказательств.





> Еще интересно, можно ли эманировать что-либо из махапаринрваны? Вроде как она отличается от нирваны "непребывания", когда просветлённый как раз возвращается в нечистые миры для помощи ЖС.


Если не вдаваться особо в праджняпарамитские темы, то у Нирманакаи Будды не должны разве быть первичные и вторичные знаки на Теле, нет?

Помнится, что на предложение Миларепе "колоться", чье он перерождение или воплощение, следовал ответ: "Просто вы не верите в силу Дхармы"

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011), Ондрий (11.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

У Будд есть способности в одно мгновение эманировать во все миры миллионы своих эманаций. Тогда вопрос - все пространство, все миры, страны, города, деревни могли бы быть наполнены буддами. Но тут другой вопрос - карма живых существ. С другой стороны говорят кармическая связь. Она обрывается и у будд нет возможности проявиться. И у существ нет возможности воспринять Дхарму как это их плохая карма.

----------


## PampKin Head

> У Будд есть способности в одно мгновение эманировать во все миры миллионы своих эманаций. Тогда вопрос - все пространство, все миры, страны, города, деревни могли бы быть наполнены буддами. Но тут другой вопрос - карма живых существ. С другой стороны говорят кармическая связь. Она обрывается и у будд нет возможности проявиться. И у существ нет возможности воспринять Дхарму как это их плохая карма.


Как то не сходится: Будду Шакьямуни могли воспринимать люди с разной кармой, а не только Арья-Бодхисаттвы...

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Я сам не знаю, но где то должно быть точное объяснение всему.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Еще интересно, можно ли эманировать что-либо из махапаринрваны? Вроде как она отличается от нирваны "непребывания", когда просветлённый как раз возвращается в нечистые миры для помощи ЖС.


Нико, а разве махапаринирвана (или любая другая нирвана) это место?
Не вижу смысла в вопросе, можно ли _оттуда_ эманировать, если _там_ не определено.

----------


## куру хунг

[QUOTE=Нико;367972]


> Между тем, непросветлённое существо не могло бы свершить столь *обширные деяния в Тибете на благо ЖС*, как это сделал лама Цонкапа.


 А можно, плиз, из списка *обширных деяний в Тибете на благо ЖС*, свершённых ламой Цонкапой, привести штук пять самых важных. Ну или три хотя бы?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=куру хунг;367995]


> А можно, плиз, из списка *обширных деяний в Тибете на благо ЖС*, свершённых ламой Цонкапой, привести штук пять самых важных. Ну или три хотя бы?


Вообще-то считается, что лама Цонкапа совершил четыре великих деяния в Тибете.

1) Реставрация большой статуи Будды Майтреи, на что ушло много времени и средств.
2) Дарование изумительных по ясности и обширности учений Винаи
3) Учреждение в Лхасе Большого молитвенного фестиваля Монлам
4) Строительство монастыря Ганден с обилием статуй их их освящения, что сопрвоождалось множеством чудесных знаков. 

Ваша покорная не так давно перевела книгу про жизнь и учения Цонкапы, она должна в обозримом будущем выйти в "Открытом мире" под редакцией Сергея Хоса. Полезно ознакомиться.  :Smilie:

----------

Доржик (11.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (19.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, а разве махапаринирвана (или любая другая нирвана) это место?
> Не вижу смысла в вопросе, можно ли _оттуда_ эманировать, если _там_ не определено.


Денис, нирвана-- это, разумеется, состояние. Но, возможно, не из всех состояний можно что-то напрямую эманировать. Отсюда и моё высказывние (предположение).

----------


## куру хунг

[QUOTE=Нико;367999]


> 1) Реставрация большой статуи Будды Майтреи, на что ушло много времени и средств.
> 2) Дарование изумительных по ясности и обширности учений Винаи
> 3) Учреждение в Лхасе Большого молитвенного фестиваля Монлам
> 4) Строительство монастыря Ганден с обилием статуй их их освящения, что сопрвоождалось множеством чудесных знаков.


 И что? 
  Вы в самом деле считаете, что по значимости, сии деяния, сопоставимы с приносом учений Ваджраяны на планету Земля, кои свершил Гуру Римпоче? :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=куру хунг;368002]


> И что? 
>   Вы в самом деле считаете, что по значимости, сии деяния, сопоставимы с приносом учений Ваджраяны на планету Земля, кои свершил Гуру Римпоче?


Не надо таким тоном, плиз. Учения Ваджряны на планету Земля принёс Будда Шакьямуни. 

Если Вы лично не читали все учения и комментарии ламы Цонкапы, которого многие великие ламы называли "царём Дхармы", то Вам и не понять значимости его вклада в тибетский буддизм.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011), Ондрий (11.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (11.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не надо таким тоном, плиз. Учения Ваджряны на планету Земля принёс Будда Шакьямуни.


Хм. Вообще-то также считается, что Шакьямуни ваджраяне не учил.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Если не вдаваться особо в праджняпарамитские темы, то у Нирманакаи Будды не должны разве быть первичные и вторичные знаки на Теле, нет?


Насколько я знаю, есть разные виды Нирманакаи. Будда Шакьямуни был Нирманакаей Вселенского Учителя, и именно у такого Тела есть большие и малые знаки, видимые для всех. 




> Помнится, что на предложение Миларепе "колоться", чье он перерождение или воплощение, следовал ответ: "Просто вы не верите в силу Дхармы"


Ну да. Хотя лично моё мнение: в предыдущих воплощениях Джецун Мила уже достиг высоких свершений, иначе в той его жизни не смог бы достичь просветления. Возможно, я ошибаюсь.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

[QUOTE=Нико;368006]


> Если Вы лично не читали все учения и *комментарии ламы Цонкапы*, которого многие великие ламы называли "царём Дхармы", то Вам и не понять значимости его вклада в тибетский буддизм.


 Комментарии ламы Цонкапы, помимо меня грешного, уверен не читали и не изучали глубоко, и большинство лам и йогинов других негелукпинских школ.
 Как после его жизни, так, и тем более до.

 И ничего, не особо мучались от недостатка комментов. :Mad:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Хм. Вообще-то также считается, что Шакьямуни ваджраяне не учил.


Олег, разве в источниках не говорится, что из тысячи будд нашей эпохи тантре будут учить всего двое -- Шакьямуни и один из последних?

Откуда все тантры-то взялись в нашем мире? Калачакра, Гухьясамаджа и прочие? Разве их не преподал Будда в аспекте соответствующего божества?

----------

Доржик (12.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

[QUOTE=Нико;368006]


> ...ламы Цонкапы, которого многие великие ламы называли "царём Дхармы", то


 Ну эт обычное дело в Тибете. Выражение почтения. Можно десятка два имён великих йогов и учителей привести, которых называли при жизни, царём Дхармы, Вторым Буддой, королём йогов.

 Но, как правило, в соседней долине и не подозревали, что рядом живёт, очередной *царь Дхармы*.  :Frown:

----------

Vidyadhara (15.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (11.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Без опоры на логику, уважаемые, остается меряться источниками  :Smilie: 
А источники у всех разные, притом опровергают друг друга.
Можно было, конечно, развить прямое видение.  Но чего нет, того нет-с.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Хотя лично моё мнение: в предыдущих воплощениях Джецун Мила уже достиг высоких свершений, иначе в той его жизни не смог бы достичь просветления. Возможно, я ошибаюсь.


Понятно, что вышесказанное - это Ваше личное мнение, догадки. Может оно и так. Ведь встретить Дхарму - это вообще  самая большая удача в нашей жизни.
Но стоит для всех напомнить, что  высокое Учение Дзогчен Миларепе никак не поперло в начале его пути. Может не хватило высоких свершений в предыдущих воплощениях.

----------

куру хунг (11.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (11.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=куру хунг;368014]


> Комментарии ламы Цонкапы, помимо меня грешного, уверен не читали и не изучали глубоко, и большинство лам и йогинов других негелукпинских школ.
>  Как после его жизни, так, и тем более до.
> 
>  И ничего, не особо мучались от недостатка комментов.


Мой совет: будьте РИМЕ! От этого только выиграете, не проиграете. Лучше иметь два-три алмаза, чем один. Я вон в последнее время получаю наставления в традиции Другпа Кагью, и никаких противоречий в уме не возникает.

----------

Доржик (12.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, разве в источниках не говорится, что из тысячи будд нашей эпохи тантре будут учить всего двое -- Шакьямуни и один из последних?


Разные источники говорят по-разному. 




> Откуда все тантры-то взялись в нашем мире? Калачакра, Гухьясамаджа и прочие? Разве их не преподал Будда в аспекте соответствующего божества?


Небольшую цитату из одного текста Джамгона Контрула привести?

----------


## Карма Палджор

Давайте без перехода на личности.

For Нико. Небольшой кусок одного текста Джамгона Конгтрула просто как показывающий другое мнение:
Сказано: "...Будет распространяться. После этого уйдет под землю. Также последующие периодами [после достижения нирваны] по пятьсот лет [каждый Учение] будет приходить к завершению. Учение разрушится. Добродетель разрушится. Святое Учение будет отброшено. Живые существа устрашатся. Царства будут конфликтовать. Придет время низменного вида поведения. Придет время распространения неприемлемого поведения. Придет время низменного учения. Придет время распространения учения, что не является святым. Когда придет время исчезновения, ради обретения всего соответствующего сутрам живыми существа - будет зажжен корень добродетели. Будут действовать как Победоносные прошлого. Будут зарождать корень добродетели. Будет созревать корень добродетели. Возникнут немногие живые существа, что отмечены таким знаком. И ради таких живых существ силой Просветлённого это самадхи проявится из глубин земли и придет на Джамбудвипу. Станет распространяться" и пр.
	Сказано также: "Позже я обрету [состояние] нирваны. Все телесные останки будут распространяться. Из-за этого будут придерживаться благого как просветления Будды. Даже положенные в светильник в виде записей, писания сутр будут храниться в руках нагов, у богов, горах, пещерах, ступах. Тогда из-за соответствующей практики-аскезы божества все разновидности [учений] в поздние времена будут извлекаться и снова проявляться. И снова будут придерживаться благого как этого просветления Будды. Всё будет осуществляться в соответствии с намерениями". 
...

В сутре самадхи сказано: "Незагрязненное величавые, положены сокровищницы Учения в деревья, горные камни и горы для бодхисаттв, жаждущих учения. Если же действуешь с томами учения на основании учения и дхарани, всё приходит в руки.". 
...

Дополнительно во множестве известных и неизвестных сутр и тантр приводятся указания на достоверность, природу и необходимые перечисления. Две из них известны в Тибете повсеместно. И на основании их и полагаясь на суть и несфабрикованность как чего-то нового, все учения трёх тел Учителя проявляются из устной передачи, передачи символом и передачи помыслов-ума. Поэтому все не отказываются от сокровищниц. Даже наставления могущественного мудреца в явленном теле, что является и обычным и высшим, проявляются как *постепенно обретаемые наставления. Вслед за этим приходят в различные места, где пребывают боги, наги в виде обычных собраний, что главным образом являлись Великой Колесницей и не проявляются [для других]. Писания тантр собираются Ваджрадхарой и небесными божествами-дакини и покоятся в обширном месте в Уддияне таком как озеро Дханакоша и другие.*
*Приближаясь к таким местам в поздние времена, учителя получали от бодхисаттв Нирвирана-нишкамбина и других писания Великой Колесницы. Благородный Нагарджуна из страны нагов привнес Стотысячник Праджня-парамиты и пр. Великие сиддхи Сараха, Хаягрива, Падмасамбхава, Луйипа, Чилупа и другие - последовательно приходя к обретению высших действительных достижений, приносили главным тантры Гухьясамаджа, Хеваджра, Калачакра и другие.* 
...

И в следующем пункте говориться про Падмасамбхаву как второго Будду. Ну в общем здесь не говориться, что именно Шакьямуни передал эти тантры.

----------

Vidyadhara (15.11.2010), куру хунг (11.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (11.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне кажется, человек, охваченный неведеньем, не может судить о великих практиках и их реализации. Перед нами может быть Будда, а мы даже не будем знать об этом. Поэтому сравнительный анализ будд людьми, пребывающими в неведенье, считаю совершенно бесполезным.

То, что тот или иной практик имеет ту, или иную форму для помощи живым существам, то, что тот или иной Будда считает нужным явиться- неявиться и прочее, не нашего ума пока дело. 

То, что идет вообще речь о том, что Цонкапа был просто практик, знаток, а Гуру-Ринопоче - явил тело Будды, тоже считаю пустопорожними разговорами. Искусность Учителя заключается именно в том, что он  МОЖЕТ ПРИНЯТЬ ЛЮБУЮ ФОРМУ. Суть качеств Будды не меняется.

При таких разговорах у нас накапливается дурная карма, потому что Учителя вообще необходимо воспринимать, как Будду, и не обсуждать его качества с позиции собственного неведенья. Если это НЕ ВАШ УЧИТЕЛЬ, то он УЧИТЕЛЬ для других, и в силу этого необходимо провлять к нему уважение.

Рассматриваю всех Учителей прошлого, настоящего и Будущего, как Пробужденных, обладающими всеми качествами Пробужденного, способными осуществлять благо всех живых существ наилучшим образом. Если надо будет что-то явить или что-то скрыть, продемонстрировать чудеса и прочее, это будет сделано. 

Даже если Будда выглядит обыкновенным существом, он от этого не перестает быть Буддой. Вы судите по источникам. Никто из вас не видел рождение Гуру Ринпоче, Цонкапу и прочее. Так что этот разговор не по рангу. Тем более судить о мудрости современных Учителей тоже крайне сложно, мешает собственное неведенье. Надо достичь высокого уровня реализации. Тогда будет ЗНАНИЕ, а не предположение. Любое предположение омраченного ума о состоянии Будды - искаженное.

Все это конкретное пустословие.

Недавно ушел из жизни Лати Ринпоче - Учитель моего геше. После сожжения остались глаза и язык, что говорит о реализации Ваджрайогини. После многих великих практиков остаются ринчены, некоторые считают нужным явить радужное тело. Неужели вы думаете, что это все в какой-то мере важно самому Будде или Бодхисаттве? :Smilie:  А наши языки созданы, как видно, для того, чтобы молоть чушь.

----------

Dondhup (11.11.2010), Yukko (11.11.2010), Майя П (11.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Нико (12.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (20.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Как то не сходится: Будду Шакьямуни могли воспринимать люди с разной кармой, а не только Арья-Бодхисаттвы...


Для того чтобы родиться и встретить нирманакаю Будды в форме Всемирного Учителя, необходимо накопить соответствующую добродетель.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

О реликвиях, собранных Ламой Сопой, которые были представлены и в Питерском дацане.
http://savetibet.ru/2009/07/18/buddhist_relics.html там пониже есть список великих практиков.



> Это реликвии великих мастеров, посвятивших свою жизнь духовной практике на благо всех живых существ. Каждая частичка их тел заключает в себе позитивную энергию, которая вдохновляет нас развивать благие помыслы и устранять дурные”… 
> Лама Сопа Ринпоче 
> 
> Эти реликвии уже объехали весь мир. По завершении своего удивительного путешествия эти реликвии будут заложены в сердце 152-метровой статуи Будды Майтрейи, которая будет воздвигнута в Кушинагаре, Индия.
> 
> В 2001 году знаменитый буддийский мастер лама Сопа Ринпоче пожелал открыть миру редчайшее собрание буддийских реликвий. В его коллекции настоящие сокровища, связанные не только с именами Будд (Кашьяпы и Шакьямуни), но и легендарных учеников Будды Шакьямуни – Маудгальяны, Ананды и Шарипутры. 
> 
> Эти реликвии, похожие на кристаллы, жемчужины и драгоценные камни, извлечены из пепла духовных учителей после того, как тела их были преданы огню. Тибетцы зовут их «рингсел» и считают, что их появление в пепле свидетельствует о высочайших духовных достижениях, сострадании и мудрости почивших наставников. В Тибете такие реликвии всегда были символом святости и просветленности.


Можно быть скептиком, и подозревать тибетцев в суевериях. Но у мудрых людей есть определенного рода знания, которые нам и не снились. Наше интеллектуальное знание плоско. И судить о том, чего не понимаешь, думаю, неполезно. Многим подводимым необходимо прикоснуться к чему-то, что было частью Будды. Именно поэтому можно найти рингселы. Именно поэтому есть нетеленные мумии, и так далее. Те, кто видели рингселы, людей, пришедших на поклон с искренней верой, думаю, не посмеют себе цинично к этому отнестись.

Мы ходили три дня подряд. С детьми, друзьми-небуддистами, обходили дацан, обходили реликвии. Необходимо иметь огромную любовь и сострадание к существам, чтобы дать им все то, что помогает в практике. По-другому эти реликвии нельзя воспринимать.

----------

Доржик (11.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.11.2010)

----------


## Inbongo

> Для того чтобы родиться и встретить нирманакаю Будды в форме Всемирного Учителя, необходимо накопить соответствующую добродетель.


Одну? А какую именно?

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Но я слышал, как ваджраянцы говорят, что и Шакья Сэнге, и Падмакара, и еще шесть суть эманации единаго Гуру Ринпоче.


Скажите, а как Вы понимаете, что такое эманация? Можно даже на примерах. К примеру, Рахула является эманацией Ваджрапани. Как это?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

[QUOTE=Нико;367972]


> Вы просто подчёркнуто говорите о ламе Цонкапе как о ЧЕЛОВЕКЕ, а о Гуру Ринпоче как о БУДДЕ. У Вас нет доказательств, что лама Цонкапа не был просветлённым существом, которое тоже только и делало, что "демонстрировало". Между тем, непросветлённое существо не могло бы свершить столь обширные деяния в Тибете на благо ЖС, как это сделал лама Цонкапа. Поэтому тремя самыми добрыми Учителями для Тибета считают Гуру Ринпоче, Атишу и Дже Цонкапу.


Это мое личное видение и мнение, не хотел никого задеть.
То есть трудиться на благо существ могут только просветленные? Либо святой и совершаешь благое, либо грешник и только грешишь?  :Smilie: 




> Если в Вас уже сейчас есть Три Каи, почему вы не можете познать все явления напрямую? Нелогично это как-то. Даже после очищения покрова неведения еще очень много работы предстоит....Чтобы обрести эти самые Каи.


Так они скрыты, подобно тому как тучи скрывают солнце. Но то что мы некоторое время не видим солнце, не значит, что его нет и, что его нужно как-то создавать заново. Нужно просто очистить омрачения и тогда пребывающие в нас Три Каи спонтанно проявятся.  :Smilie: 
Очень даже логично  :Wink:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Скажите, а как Вы понимаете, что такое эманация? Можно даже на примерах. К примеру, Рахула является эманацией Ваджрапани. Как это?


Я это понимаю так, что Ваджрапани есть концепт, а Рахула есть конкретизация этого концепта.  Речь идет разумеется об иллюзиях, призванных указать практикующему на природу его ума.
А под эманацией в ваджраяне я понимаю кажимость реальности какого-либо явления, за которой скрывается нечто более близкое к конечной реальности ума.

----------


## куру хунг

> Сообщение от filoleg 
> Хм. Вообще-то также считается, что Шакьямуни ваджраяне не учил


.




> Ну наконец то



 В Ваджраяне не всё так прямолинейно и однозначно, как в колесницах шраваков и боддхисатв. Тут вообще сплошная "нелинейная логики" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 И прежде всего потому что, совершено иной взгляд на такой феномен как Будда.

 Едва ли последователи Шравакаяны и боддхисатваяны в нижеприведённом тексте найдут какие то внятные для себя откровения, скорее всего только утвердятся ещё дополнительно в том, что ваджраянцы весьма странные люди, и не очень похожи не то что на буддистов, вообще на здравомыслящих людей.

 Но тем не менее, для кого то, кто ещё не читал, этот текст будет полезен и информативен.

 Скачать можно тут-http://book.ariom.ru/txt510.html
*"Слова моего всеблагого учителя"*



> *Предисловие Чатрала Ринпоче
>    к английскому переводу*
> Здесь с должным почтением к океану явивших себя видьядхар трех линий передачи излагается история Дхармы — от изначального будды и до милосердного коренного гуру.
> Ниже дано краткое описание трех линий передачи , как их понимают в великом тайном учении школы нингма: трех разделов внутренних тантр  в целом и, в частности, того, каким образом до нас дошли традиции кама   и тэрма   учения нингтиг  .
> _Линия прямой передачи будд, идущая от ума к уму_
> Будда Шакьямуни обрел полное просветление неисчислимые кальпы  тому назад. Вслед за тем он явил свои дхармакаю, самбхогакаю и нир-манакаю, приняв облик Самантабхадры, будд пяти семейств  и великого Ваджрадхары в чистых высших мирах богов. Кроме того, он явил свою нирманакаю — будд шести семейств в шести мирах живых существ. Все эти [проявления] изрекли непостижимое количество учений, соответствующих различным способностям живых существ.
> В самовозникшей чистой стране Огмин Тугпо Копа  изначальный будда [Самантабхадра] проповедал высшее из бесчисленных учений, именуемое Осал дзогпа ченпо  , своим последователям — пятерым буддам-самбхогакаям, его собственным проявлениям. Он передавал это учение не словами, а благословениями своего ума. Далее эту традицию путем передачи изначальной мудрости получили Ваджрасаттва и другие, и ее стали называть передачей будд, идущей от ума к уму  .
> _ Линия символической передачи видьядхар_ 
> Внутренние [тантры] делятся на три раздела [внешний, внутренний и тайный]: до, или кепа, — маха-йога; гю, или лунг, — ану-йога; и сэм, или дзогпа — ати-йога. Кепа — маха-йога, внешняя йога, далее подразделяется на раздел тантр и раздел садхан  .
> ...






> видьядхарам из числа людей и нелюдей, пребывая на горе Малая и в других точно не установленных местах. В то время это учение записал ракшаса Лодро Табдэн. Он начертал [тантры] на листах из драгоценностей и укрыл их на небесах. Впоследствии эти книги опустились на крышу дворца царя Индрабхути . Так постепенно стало распространяться учение раздела тантр.
> Пребывая в чистой стране Огмин, Кунсанг Чемчог Херука  проповедовал Дхарму раздела садхан посредством звука самого дхармадхату. Ригдзин Дордже Чо , собрав эти [тантры], записал их в виде книг и вверил дакини Леки Вангмо . Она поместила эти общие и особые тантры в драгоценные ларцы и укрыла их как клады-тэрма в Индии, в ступе Дэ-дже Цегпа. Позже, когда настало благоприятное время, эти ларцы с особыми тантрами были вручены восьми видьядхарам . 
> Тот ларец, в котором содержалось общее собрание и суть этих драгоценных тантр, получил Гуру Падмасамбхава.
> После того как Будда [Шакьямуни] ушел в нирвану, Дхарма и условия, при которых она распространялась, начали ухудшаться. Когда иноверцы стали ее очернять, это огорчило пятерых возвышенных благородно рожденных существ , и они вышли из глубокой медитации. Поднявшись на вершину горы Малая, они вознесли молитвы из двадцати трех строк, в которых выразилось их беспокойство по поводу происходящего. В ответ на это Ваджрапани, побуждаемый милосердием будд трех времен, явился им в своем истинном облике. Он передал им ану-йогу, которая, таким образом, стала распространяться.
> Ваджрасаттва дал посвящения тайной ати-йоги и передал ее учения Сэмлхагчену  , сыну богов. С тех пор ати-йога начала распространяться в мирах богов.
> В нашем мире Лев Шакьев, Гуру живых существ завершил наставление своих последователей в учениях Тела и Речи. Когда же пришло время обучать их Дхарме Ума, случилось так, что дочь Аши, царя Уддияны, пребывала в медитации на берегу Золотого океана. Царевне привиделось во сне, что хрустальный человек удивительной наружности дал ей посвящение хрустальным сосудом, на котором были начертаны письмена. Вследствие этого благоприятного сна она родила Гараба Дордже, чудесное воплощение. Позже Ваджрапани дал Гарабу Дордже посвящение гялтаб чилуг  и вручил учения дзогчена в восемнадцати томах, озаглавленные 
> __________________________________________________
> _проповедовал нагам; и Ваджрапани, который проповедовал якшам. Эти бодхисаттвы олицетворяют, соответственно, Тело, Речь и Ум Будды.
>   Тиб. Дза (rgyal po dza).
> ...





> Сэммэ чоге, двадцать тысяч томов учения Лонгчен и сходные тантры. Гараб Дордже стал единственным держателем учений маха, ану и ати.
> После двадцатилетней медитации на горе Нима Нангдже [Гараб Дордже] преобразился в сущность солнца, что позволило ему перемещаться в небе. Он стал изрекать шестьдесят четыре тысячи сотен тантр дзогчена, изначально пребывавших в его уме. Дакини собрали их и записали, объединив в три, семь и двадцать одну тантру.
> Главным учеником [Гараба Дордже] и источником этих тантр стал Манджушримитра , сын цейлонского царя Шоннупала. 
> Хотя он был способен обрести освобождение просто узрев символ учения, ему были даны посвящения и передачи всех тантр и тайных методов, чтобы он стал держателем буддийского учения в целом. Позднее, когда его гуру растворился в сиянии света у истоков реки Дханти, он получил книги заветов [своего гуру], которые спустились из середины этого сияния. Благодаря этому [Манджушримитра] обрел знание, равное знанию своего гуру [Гара-ба Дордже]. Затем он объединил шестьдесят четыре сотни тысяч тантр в три раздела: сэмдэ, лонгдэ и мэннагдэ  . Самое важное из всех важнейших учений [мэннагдэ] — это нингтиг, которое он подразделил на шегю   и наргю  . Второе он записал, но первое счел слишком драгоценным, чтобы его можно было распространять, а потому укрыл в Бодхгае как клад.
> [Манджушримитра] прожил на кладбище   Сосалинг сто двадцать девять лет, и у него было двадцать пять великих учеников, все — великие пандиты. Главный из них, Шрисингха, был родом из Китая. Один из лучших учеников, Нагарджуна, передав учение Арьядэве, обрел радужное тело. Манджушримитра передавал учения Шрисингхе на протяжении двадцати пяти лет, после чего переродился чудесным образом в Западной Индии и стал зваться поздним Манджушримитрой. Именно он передал Ургену Рин-поче  множество тантрийских учений, а Санге Еше был его учеником и получил от него учение Джампал шалунг. По сути, его учения не что иное, как дзогчен; они получили широкую известность у последователей тантрийских учений, распространившихся [в Тибете] в более поздний период.
> Получив передачу практик учения нингтиг, Шрисингха подразделил учение о тигле   на четыре раздела: внешний, внутренний, тайный и наивысший. Первые три раздела он спрятал как клады, а последний сокрыл в своем уме, после чего отправился на кладбище Силджин и стал жить там. Среди его учеников были Падмасамбхава, Вималамитра и другие. Главным из них был Джнянасутра, которому учитель вверил все посвящения, линии передачи и тайные учения
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *bshad rgyud.
> ...






> Уходя в нирвану, Шрисингха оставил [Джнянасутре] свой завет «Семицветные лучи» и объяснения тайных методов. Далее, Джнянасутру посетил Вималамитра, получивший перед этим предсказание от одной дакини, и тот дал ему все тайные учения. После того как тело [Джнянасутры] растворилось в радужном свете, его завет перешел к Вималамитре. Благодаря этому [Вималамитра] смог обрести изначальную мудрость, равную изначальной мудрости Джнянасутры.
> Всё это были учителя, которые обрели наивысшее духовное свершение и растворились в радужном свете, не оставив после себя мертвых тел. Они были видьядхарами — продолжателями символической линии передачи . Существуют неисчислимые способы передачи трех упомянутых традиций Тантры и безмерное количество тантр, освещающих каждую йогу в отдельности. Поскольку таких произведений бесконечно много, боюсь, что мне не удастся коснуться их подробно.
> _Линия устной передачи среди людей_
> Вот как учения появились в Тибете.
> Царь Трисонг Дэуцен пригласил Кенпо Шантаракшиту и Гypy Падма-самбхаву [прибыть из Индии в Тибет]. [Затем царь] построил монастырь Самье Мингюр Лхундруб и снабдил его убранством — буддийскими символами, которые [Кенпо и Гуру] по всей форме освятили и благословили, дабы народ мог их почитать. [Позже царь] отправил трех посланцев — Ма, Няга и Чога — к индийскому царю, чтобы те передали ему царское послание и много золота [с просьбой послать в Тибет великого пандиту]. В ответ на эту просьбу индийский царь отправил Вималамитру, одного из самых выдающихся среди пятисот великих пандит. Великий пандита Вималамитра передавал обычные буддийские учения Сутры и Тантры. Благодаря тому, что он широко распространял и особое, тайное учение Дзогчен нингтиг, передавая его счастливцам — своим достойным последователям, это учение расцвело. Большинство из последователей этой традиции обрели радужные тела. Преемственность этого учения сохранялась благодаря никогда не прерывавшейся передаче устных учений от одного гуру к другому. Эту линию передачи — нингтиг кама — называют линией устной передачи среди людей   .
> Согласно традиции нингтиг тэрма, Падмасамбхава, получив это учение от Шрисингхи, должен был руководствоваться четырьмя соображениями: чтобы учение не исчезло, чтобы в его воззрение не вкрались ошибки, чтобы его благословения не иссякли и чтобы его линия передачи была «близкой линией». Имея все это в виду, он изложил тайные учения, раскрыв метод обретения свершения  с помощью тантр, способ освоения сокровенных методов  и наставления о том, как применять сокровенные методы на практике .





> Сопровождаемые благопожеланиями , силой посвящения , свидетельствами достоверности , предсказаниями  и т.д., эти [совершенные учения], предназначенные для тех счастливцев, которые в будущем их обнаружат [были сокрыты в маленьких ларцах]. Ларцы, содержавшие главное — глубокие, тайные учения о трех самосущих каях; собрания [священных] книг со словами, выражающими смысл; вещества, дающие освобождение при их вкушении; а также символы тела, ума и речи — были запечатаны пятью первоэлементами и схоронены в различных потаенных местах. Позднее, когда настало благоприятное время для помощи живым существам, люди будущих поколений, отмеченные благословением и удачей, извлекли эти клады из земли и стали распространять учение.
> Одним из этих кладов, сокрытых в земле и в уме согласно описанному способу, было учение [нингтиг], которое Вималамитра спрятал в Уру Шаи Лхаканге, а обнаружил его Нэтэн Дангма Лхунгял. Оно стало известно как Вима нингтиг. [Учение нингтиг] сокрытое Гуру Падмасамбхавой в Тонглунг Трамо Драге, обнаружил Пэма Ледрал Цал, и оно стало называться Кандро нингтиг. Эти два учения называют двумя материнскими нингтигами. Их подробное объяснение и сжатое изложение их тайного смысла называют Лама янгтиг и Кандро янгтиг, а текст, содержащий тайную суть их обоих, носит название Сабмо янгтиг. 
> Без учета этого третьего текста [Лама янгтиг и Кандро янгтиг] называют двумя дочерними нингтигами. Тайные учения, которые Кункен  Дримэ Осэр  (1308— 1663) получил как клады, сокрытые в уме  , называют ранней традицией нингтиг ........

----------

Доржик (11.11.2010), Же Ка (11.11.2010), Лакшми (12.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (11.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Некоторые верят, что я появился в цветке лотоса, среди  пыльцы в озере Дханакоша в Уддияне,  некоторые верят, что я родился принцем в тех краях. Другие верят, что я пришел со вспышкой молнии на вершине горы Намчак. Многообразны их убеждения ибо я появлялся во множестве форм. Через двадцать четыре года после паринирваны Будды Шакьямуни, Амитаба, Будда Бесконечного Света, преисполненный Бодхичитты, помыслил о Просветлении и из сердца Махакаруны, в форме Махакаруны, я, Падмасамбхава, лотосорожденный гуру, возник как слог «шри». Я пришел, как приходит в мир дождь, в бессчетных формах для тех, кто готов принять меня. Деяния Просветленных непонятны. Кто определит меру для них? 
Терма Йеше Цогьял

Каждый видит и судит согласно глубине своих омрачений. Вот и получаются богословские дебаты на БФ.  :Smilie:  Переливания из пустого в порожнее, буйство концепций, их упрочнение, изменение и преобразование, а в итоге - укрепление концептуального ума. Пойду-ка лучше попрактикую.

----------

Neroli (11.11.2010), Secundus (03.03.2011), Vidyadhara (15.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (11.11.2010), Джигме (15.11.2010), Доржик (11.11.2010), Же Ка (11.11.2010), куру хунг (11.11.2010), Нея (12.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (12.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (03.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2010), Юндрун Топден (04.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Каждый видит и судит согласно глубине своих омрачений. Вот и получаются богословские дебаты на БФ.  Переливания из пустого в порожнее, буйство концепций, их упрочнение, изменение и преобразование, а в итоге - укрепление концептуального ума. Пойду-ка лучше попрактикую.


Каждый видит *сугубо с точки зрения своих качеств подводимого*. И только подводимые, обладающие высокими воспринимающими способностями, старающиеся развить в себе равностное отношение ко всем и цель помочь другим, а также понимающие в некоторой степени как существуют относительная и абсолютная истина, не будут видеть противоречий в разных школах. А также в некоторой степени понимать причины разного изложения Дхармы.

Единственное, думаю, что правильно - НЕ СУДИТЬ ВЫБОР ДРУГОГО ПОДВОДИМОГО и не пытаться сравнивать его Учителей и методы его школы со своими. А также хорошо думать над собственной речью и над ее последствиями.

Омрачения в этом. Мне кажется, многие участники БФ являются искренними практикующими, поэтому любое их высказывание стараюсь воспринимать с уважением к тому, что мне не ведомо. Просто предполагая, что им очень близок их Учитель и их метод, точно также, как и мои практики и Учителя близки мне. Пусть не могу охватить тонкостей и не понимаю глубины того, чему следуют они. Но по их поведению вижу, что им свое также важно, как и мне мое. И что оно помогает им двигаться к цели.

И поэтому искренне желаю, чтобы каждый нашел тот метод, который для него эффективнее и быстрее достиг Пробуждения. А также искренне желаю, что все уважали друг друга и не спорили и не осуждали практику других, а только старались помочь необходимой информацией, и поделиться знаниями, если просят.

Надеюсь на взаимность :Smilie:

----------

Нея (12.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

Спасибо за цитату, Олег. Ох, нет единообразия в будд. источниках....

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Прошу прощения, если кого-то зацепил, куснул или обидел.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Спасибо за цитату, Олег. Ох, нет единообразия в будд. источниках....


...приходится самому думать, гадать да решать.
Вот беда-то!

----------

Vidyadhara (15.11.2010), куру хунг (12.11.2010), Майя П (12.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Прошу прощения, если кого-то зацепил, куснул или обидел.


 Да, неее. Всё нормально. Давно уже привыкли, тем более ничего особо нового не сказал. Зато Тензин Вангьяла прочитал.
 Так глядишь и потихоньку и весь "ваджраянский канон" прочитаешь. :Big Grin: 

 Такшта, до скорых встречь. Как чё ещё прочитаешь-заходи, пообличай, мы потерпим.
 Ну а как иначе то??? :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Прошу прощения, если кого-то зацепил, куснул или обидел.


Самантабхадра простит.  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

ЕСДЛ в интервью http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-int.htm



> Доктрины, которым обучал Будда, были даны им не для того, чтобы продемонстрировать свои знания перед людьми, а для того, чтобы помочь им. В этой связи, не так важно говорить о его собственном уровне реализаций: он обучал, учитывая склонности, интересы и т.п. слушателей. Те, кто следуют словам Будды для того, чтобы уяснить их окончательный смысл, должны хорошо понимать разницу между окончательной или неопровержимой истиной и ее интерпретациями — когда что-то говорится для определенных конкретных целей. Осуществляя эту дифференциацию между окончательным и пояснительным смыслом, приходится полагаться на другие тексты, на основании которых устанавливается верность предыдущих текстов и так далее. Это был бы бесконечный процесс. Поэтому, когда кто-то понимает, что есть эта дифференциация, нужно полагаться на логические доводы. То, что не опровергается логическими рассуждениями и есть окончательный смысл. В связи с этим Будда изложил то, что называется "четырьмя вверениями". Полагайся не на личность, а на доктрину. Что касается доктрины, полагайся не на сами слова, а на стоящий за ними смысл. Что касается смысла, полагайся не на его интерпретации, а на окончательный смысл. Что касается окончательного смысла, то не следует полагаться на его постижение обыденным сознанием, а нужно постигать его с помощью высокой мудрости. Таким образом, нельзя установить достоверность учений, сравнивая тех лиц, которые проповедуют их — нужно исследовать сами учения. В сутре Будда сказал: "Монахи и ученики не должны принимать мои слова из уважения, а должны исследовать их, подобно тому, как ювелир исследует золото, разрубая его, царапая, плавя и растирая". Не следует считать Будду подходящим объектом Прибежища лишь на том основании, что его тело наделено главными и второстепенными признаками; нужно, прежде всего, опираться на его достоверные учения, ведущие к обретению Высшего состояния и добродетели. Когда учения затрагивают весьма скрытые феномены и выходят за пределы обычных рассуждений, нужно проверять Учения Будды на возможность достижения с их помощью совершенных добродетелей. Особенно это относится к учениям о реализации мудрости, постигающей пустоту. Убедившись, что эти учения верны и непротиворечивы, можно прийти к выводу, что и более высокие учения также верны. Дхармакирти говорил, что учителем должен быть тот, кто искусен в средствах обучения, чье поведение хочется перенять, а не отвергнуть. Не следует выбирать учителя на том основании, что кто-то может совершать чудеса, обладает ясновидением, способен порождать определенные физические эманации. Не важно, видит ли кто-то далеко или близко. Важно лишь знает ли он конкретные способы того, как обрести счастье. Говоря словами Дхармакирти: "Если бы было достаточно иметь способность видеть вещи на большом расстоянии, то тогда следовало бы принять прибежище в грифе-стервятнике" (Это взято из коренного текста Праманавартики). Все это показывает, что учитель, объясняющий что принимать, а что отвергать, должен быть квалифицированным. Поэтому Будда детально изложил те требования, которым должны удовлетворять учителя различных уровней, в Винае, в сутрах и в различных разделах тантр. Очень важно исследовать учителя на предмет наличия у него необходимой квалификации, прежде чем принимать его. Это особенно важно в тантрических практиках. В одной из тантр говорится, что поскольку имеется большая опасность как для мастера, так и для ученика, нужно провести тщательный анализ, даже если он и займет 20 лет. Итак, если бы в буддизме было достаточно просто иметь веру, то Будда не стал бы излагать так подробно то, что имеет отношение к выбору учителя. Это очень важно в практике гуру-йоги, но, несмотря на всю важность, здесь нет места слепой вере. Считается, что если учения ламы противоречат Доктрине, нужно возражать против них. В одной из сутр, цитируемых Ламой Цонкапой в Большом Руководстве к этапам Пути, говорится, что ученику следует полагаться на ламу во всем том, что соотносится с доктриной и отвергать все то, что противоречит ей. В Пятидесяти станцах о гуру Ашвагоша отмечает, что если лама говорит что-то, что ученик не может принять, то ученик должен объяснить ламе причину этого. Это иллюстрирует то, каким образом нужно вверять себя гуру, в каждой из трех колесниц буддийского учения. Не следует впадать ни в одну из крайностей. Как и во всех практиках, убедившись посредством рассуждений в истине, нужно породить веру в нее, но это не слепая вера, ведущая в пропасть. Вам нужно проверять то, что говорит учитель, принимая приемлемое и отвергая неприемлемое. Таков, в общих словах, буддийский подход, и я согласен с ним. Я следую ему.


Это к вопросу из первого поста. Мне кажется, полагаться на реализованных практиков, Тхулку, Ринпоче и лам нужно только с учетом вышесказанного. Проявляют они чудесные способности или нет.




> Дж. А. До какой степени Вы считаете систему обнаружения тулку, существовавшую на Тибете, достоверной и точной? Сколько инкарнированных лам, обнаруженных в прошлом, были подлинными? 
> 
> Д-л. О, это трудный вопрос. Здесь очень важны две вещи. Первое, проверка тулку должна осуществляться очень тщательно. Здесь очень легко допустить ошибку. Второе, мы должны посмотреть на то, как этот тулку ведет себя в жизни. Это нужно также исследовать. Весь смысл добровольной реинкарнации — принести пользу. Если таких благих результатов нет, то все это сомнительно. Такая реинкарнация осуществляется по выбору, сознательно, обдуманно, с определенной целью принести благо человечеству за счет религиозных и иных средств. В любом случае, должен быть вполне конкретный результат. В тех случаях, когда такого результата нет, я испытываю сомнения. Тогда, я расцениваю это как "50 на 50". Наверное, слишком самоуверенно для меня говорить подобным образом. . .

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Меня всегда заставляет задумываться вот это (там же)



> Дж. А. Эти проявления, которые возникают в виде физических форм высших существ подобно отражениям, обладают ли они ощущением самости? 
> 
> Д-л. Имеется масса возможностей. Например, бодхисаттва, который может порождать эманации, может эманировать себя в виде определенного существа. И тогда это существо будет иметь ощущение своего "Я". Однако если это существо, в свою очередь, эманирует другую форму, то эта форма может выглядеть обладающей своим "Я", но не иметь ощущения этого "Я". Есть множество вариантов. Некоторые существа имеют ощущение своего "Я", а некоторые — нет. 
> 
> Дж. А. Эта вторая эманация будет иметь тело и сознание, но не будет иметь ощущение своего "Я"? 
> 
> Д-л. Эта вторая эманация может выполнять лишь функции человеческого существа, но не быть самостоятельным существом. Например, если просветленное существо эманирует в одно и тоже время сто различных форм, то эти формы — не сто самостоятельных существ, есть лишь одно центральное существо. 
> 
> Дж. А. А это центральное эманирующее существо будет одновременно постигать все то, что происходит с сотней его эманаций? 
> ...

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.11.2010), Алексей Самохин (19.03.2011), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Alekk

Про Махамудру.

Между двумя мыслями смотрим в пустоту. Как возникла следующая мысль, переводим внимание с нее обратно на пустоту. Получается, что мы отпускаем мысль, освобождаем ее от своего внимания. Ждем следующую мысль. И точно так же отпускаем ее. Постепенно потребуется все меньше и меньше времени на то, чтобы отпустить мысль. Меньше времени, чтобы вернуться от размышлений к пустоте.

В какой-то момент этот интервал времени сократится до нуля и произойдет качественное изменение - мысль появится, но она уже сразу будет освобожденной, ее не нужно будет отпускать. Можно сказать, что это первый в нашей жизни чистый объект восприятия. Такая само-освобожденная мысль сама появляется и сама исчезает. Нам не нужно ничего для этого делать. Мы оставляем ее такой, какая она есть. Не лезем в ее содержание, не копаемся в ней, не развиваем ее. Она как сгусток, как форма, как объект восприятия проплывает мимо и исчезает. Если раньше мы смотрели в содержание мыслей, то теперь мы созерцаем как бы со стороны, не вовлекаясь.

Продолжая эту практику созерцания мыслей, в какой-то момент приходит понимание того факта, что весь повседневный окружающий мир осознается нами посредством таких вот мыслей, в содержании которых находится всякая информация о том, какой этот мир есть. Любой объект мира, любая ситуация - это содержание таких же мыслей, которые мы освобождали в своих упражнениях. А раз так, то можно воспользоваться тем же навыком и точно так же освободить мысли о воспринимаемом повседневном мире. И если мы в повседневности находимся в том же состоянии, когда мысли приходят само-освобожденными, то и мир с его объектами и ситуациями предстает перед нами таким же одинаково само-освобожденным. Теперь нам не нужно оценивать ситуации, анализировать их, прикидывать свои интересы в них. Они приходят такими, какими они есть, без нашей окраски мнениями.

Получается, что ситуации больше не задевают нас, мы продолжаем их созерцать. Но что удивительно, это не делает нас пассивными, безразличными и безучастными. Даже наоборот. Убирая завесу мнений и оценок, мы освобождаем место для восприятия более тонких моментов ситуации. Мы видим ее глубже и в больших подробностях. И тут могут открыться такие сведения о ситуации, о которых раньше мы не подозревали. Становятся видны и, что важно, понятны мотивы участников ситуации. Позиция каждого имеет свои веские и убедительные основания. Имея дополнительные сведения о ситуации, проще найти свое адекватное в ней участие. И мотивом к этому участию будет открывшееся во всех подробностях чувство несправедливости в том, что для такого поведения участников нет никакой необходимости. И тогда можно действовать очень эффективно, чтобы попытаться донести это понимание до других. И что удивительно, не нужно для этого ничего выдумывать и планировать. Любое наше действие в состоянии невовлеченного созерцания будет немотивированным, спонтанным, непредсказуемым и потрясающе эффективным. Как так получается, трудно сказать. Но достаточно один раз попробовать, чтобы в этом убедиться.

Осталось дело за малым. Теперь нужно постараться не терять это созерцательное состояние, оставаться в нем всегда. Не отвлекаться от него. И тогда нам больше не нужно будет медитировать и делать упражнения. Мы уже будем проводить всю свою жизнь внутри непрекращающейся медитации, мы будем жить в ней, в невовлеченном спонтанном присутствии, оставляя все так, как оно есть. Полная Махамудра.

Так мы реализуем 4 йоги Махамудры:

1. Йога шаматхи
2. Йога випашьяны
3. Йога одного вкуса
4. Йога немедитации

----------

Аня Приходящая (05.03.2011), Михаил_ (27.03.2016), Светлана Тарасевич (03.03.2011)

----------


## Иван Сергеев

Прочитайте ЧННР "Учение Семдэ", здесь например: 
http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/nnr-semde.htm
особенно главы:

Высокие способности 49

Средние способности 65

Малые способности 71



Дзогчен - не Махамудра, и, хотя, по Махамудре я почти ничего не читал, но что-то мне подсказывает, что о реализации четырёх йог говорить пока рано.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2011)

----------


## Иван Сергеев

Представьте себе ситуацию - вы идёте по улице с утра на работу. Только продрали глаза.
Вдруг, откуда ни возьмись, появляются моджахеды с автоматами калашникова и гранатами. Одна граната летит в киоск, в котором вы минуту назад купили газету. Гремит взрыв, летят стёкла, слышатся истошные крики.
Раздаются выстрелы, моджахеды очередями стреляют по прохожим, некоторые из них падают, появляются лужи крови. 
Вокруг хаос. 
Вдруг один из моджахедов направляет автомат на вас и стреляет. В вашу грудь попадает две пули, вас сбивает с ног.

В этом момент, вы способны освободить все возникшие мысли? Совсем, без остатка? 
Можете себе представить, какой остаётся огромный объём работы до этого?

Впрочем, даже после того как станете способны, я лично совсем не уверен, что наступит реализация махамудры.
Тогда чем занимаются бодхисаттвы несколько кальп, если бы это было так просто?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

маловероятно что Бодхисаттва (такого уровня) окажется в такой ситуации, быть убитым пулей моджахеда

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда чем занимаются бодхисаттвы несколько кальп, если бы это было так просто?


 _На колеснице бодхисаттв, главным обетом является pазвитие бодхичитты.
_
Практика шести парамит, движимая желанием достичь высшего Пробуждения для блага всех существ- это то, к чему сводятся деяния бодхисаттвы. Длительность Пути бодхисаттвы равняется примерно трём "неисчислимым кальпам", причём в течение первой кальпы достигается только первая бхуми, в течение второй – седьмая, а в течение третьей – десятая. Термин "бодхисаттва" может быть применён только к существу реализовавшему определённый уровень осознавания – первую бхуми (землю бодхисаттвы), а до этого момента его называют "джатисаттва".

*Исполнение Десяти Задач бодхисаттвы:*
_Из "Сагараматипариприччха сутры"_: "Сказано, что у бодхисаттвы десять задач. Они суть: *1.* хранить в себе веру, что является корнем, и во всём опираться на Духовного Учителя; *2.* энергично изучать все аспекты Святой Дхармы; *3.* энергично творить благие деяния, будучи побуждаемым искреннейшим желанием [помочь другим], и никогда не отступить [от этой задачи]; *4.* тщательно избегать любых бесполезных деяний; *5.* содействовать духовному созреванию живых существ, но без малейшей привязанности к той заслуге, которая накапливается в ходе такой помощи; *6.* всецело обратиться к Святой Дхарме, не оставляя Её даже ценой своего здоровья и жизни; *7.* никогда не удовлетворяться накопленными заслугами; *8.* усердно культивировать Запредельную Мудрость; *9.* непрестанно памятовать о Высшей Цели; и *10.* следовать по избранному Пути, используя [указанные] искусные Средства."

*Восемь Дхарм бодхисаттвы:*
_Из "Вималакирти нирдеша сутры":_ "Чтобы переродиться в чистой земле, бодхисаттва должен довести до совершенства восемь Дхарм с целью остановки нездорового роста в этом мире. Они следующие: благожелательность ко всем живым существам без всякого ожидания вознаграждения; терпение страданий за все живые существа с посвящением им всех заслуг; беспристрастность по отношению к ним со всем смирением, свободным от гордости и высокомерия; отсутствие сомнения и подозрительности при слушании толкования, сутр, которые он не слышал раньше; воздержание от противостояния Дхарме шравака; воздержание от различения в отношении даров и подношений, полученных без какой-либо мысли о собственной выгоде, с целью усмирить свой ум; самоисследование без соперничества с другими. Таким образом ему следует достигнуть однонаправленности ума, устремляющегося к достижению всех заслуг; таковы восемь Дхарм".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2011)

----------


## Иван Сергеев

> маловероятно что Бодхисаттва (такого уровня) окажется в такой ситуации, быть убитым пулей моджахеда


В Миларепу стреляли из лука и скидывали с горы.
С Падмасамбхавой тоже многое пытались сделать. А чтобы только родиться из лотоса, какого уровня надо быть?

Да какая разница маловероятно или нет. Главное - Бодхисаттва должен быть готов к этому. И не только. Жаждать рождения в аду по своей воле - для этого какая нужна храбрость?




> ...


Хоть это был и риторический вопрос, но всё равно спасибо. Ваш ответ хорошо показывает, что бодхисаттва три кальпы не сапоги топчет.

А чтобы реализовать четыре йоги махамудры нужно так посидеть, чучуть подумать и - "дело за малым"!

----------

Сергей Ч (18.03.2011)

----------


## Alekk

> В этом момент, вы способны освободить все возникшие мысли? Совсем, без остатка?


Наверно, к тому моменту уже поздно что-либо освобождать. Тренировка в випашьяне нужна для того, чтобы по жизни мысли приходили уже само-освобожденными. И тогда уже не нужно усилий что-либо освобождать, все и так свободно. Но боюсь, в этом можно убедиться лишь через тренировку, но никак не через убедительные доводы )

----------


## Alekk

> Дзогчен - не Махамудра, и, хотя, по Махамудре я почти ничего не читал...


То есть обосновать свое утверждение вы не можете? А жаль. Мог бы получиться интересный разговор. 
Кто скажет, чем Дзогчен - не Махамудра?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Дзогчен это Махамудра. Великое совершенство и Большая печать. Терминология разная но говорится об одном.

----------


## Иван Сергеев

> Но боюсь, в этом можно убедиться лишь через тренировку, но никак не через убедительные доводы )


Я понимаю конечно, так приятно себя чувствовать уже почти Буддой, но могу вас заверить - то, о чём я говорю, основано именно на практике и ни на чём другом. То, что вы описываете, как самоосвобождение мыслей, на самом деле - небольшое ослабление их влияния.
Поняв это, я понял что у меня нет даже малых способностей для низшего уровня Семдэ (по классификации ЧННР в книге, которую я привёл раньше). Тогда о каком Дзогчене вообще может идти речь?


Я к чему это веду - скромнее надо быть. А все эти переливания из пустого в порожнего - Дзогчен ли Махамудра или нет - это всё СЛИШКОМ тонко для нас.

----------


## ullu

А чего тонкого в том, что дзогчен и махамудра это одна и таже реализация, к которой приходят двумя разными путями?

----------


## Иван Сергеев

Все эти рассуждения напоминают рассуждения неандертальцев в пещере о том, является ли атомная бомба равной водородной или нет.
Действительно, а что тут тонкого? Результат ведь один.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Действительно поговорим о дзогчене может. Как приблизиться к дзогчену великому совершенству нам дуракам.

----------


## Иван Сергеев

Так и знал, что этим дело кончится.
Разве я выше не признал, что сам неандерталец?

Прочитайте "Малые способности" в книге ЧННР и трезво оцените на что вы способны.

Как вы считаете, могут ли проявится высшие способности без обладания малыми? 
Можно ли отчётливо представлять процессы в ядерном реакторе, при этом не зная таблицу умножения?
Какой-то профессор может быть не знает, но он за несколько минут легко её освоит.

А вы способны, обладая по вашему, высшими способностями, освоить малые в короткий срок?

----------


## ullu

> Все эти рассуждения напоминают рассуждения неандертальцев в пещере о том, является ли атомная бомба равной водородной или нет.
> Действительно, а что тут тонкого? Результат ведь один.


 Вы прикалываетесь что ли?
Есть же многочисленные мануалы написанные учителями. Там написано махамудра и дзогчен одно и тоже. Какие ещё неандертальцы?
Просто же можно прочитать и отказаться от идеи что это может быть разное.

----------


## ullu

> А вы способны, обладая по вашему, высшими способностями, освоить малые в короткий срок?


Если у вас нет напряжения с связанного с вашим Эго и самоооценкой, то вы просто получаете передачу и делаете Гуру-йогу и другие рекомендованные учителем практики, и не индульгируете о своей ничтожности и не парите себе и другим мозг о коротких сроках, высших способностях и "нам не дано".

----------

Jamtso (19.03.2011), Артем Тараненко (19.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.03.2011)

----------


## Иван Сергеев

> Если у вас нет напряжения с связанного с вашим Эго и самоооценкой, то вы просто получаете передачу и делаете Гуру-йогу и другие рекомендованные учителем практики, и не индульгируете о своей ничтожности и не парите себе и другим мозг о коротких сроках, высших способностях и "нам не дано".


Собственно, не вам мне об этом говорить. И ни к чему такому я не призывал и не призываю.
Надо просто отдавать себе отчёт, где вы есть и где вы хотите быть.

Это всё, о чём я хотел здесь написать.

----------


## Alekk

> То, что вы описываете, как самоосвобождение мыслей, на самом деле - небольшое ослабление их влияния.


А можно подробнее? Почему вы так решили? Если вас не затруднит, опишите, пожалуйста, свой опыт, из которого вы сделали этот вывод.

----------


## Иван Сергеев

Когда вы стараетесь внутренне расслабляться и наблюдать мысль в этот момент, то её влияние постепенно уменьшается по мере практики. 
Слабо нагруженные эмоциями мысли получается расслабить чуть ли не полностью, так кажется. Да, это офигенно раскрепощает. То есть уже дальнейшие эмоции приходят ослабленными, ваше участие в них не такое как раньше.
Но, когда вы попадаете в действительно напряженную ситуацию и не можете так расслабиться, по крайней мере до конца, приходит понимание.
Вместе с этим, вы замечаете, что даже те "слабенькие" мысли, не получается расслабить до конца. 
Освободить - это значит полностью исключить их влияние. А если вы хоть раз вернулись к мысли, которая уже была у вас в голове - вы её не освободили.
Я так считаю.

----------


## ullu

> Собственно, не вам мне об этом говорить. И ни к чему такому я не призывал и не призываю.
> Надо просто отдавать себе отчёт, где вы есть и где вы хотите быть.
> 
> Это всё, о чём я хотел здесь написать.


Отдавать себе отчет и писать другим - не вам об этом говорить - это разные вещи.

----------


## Иван Сергеев

Я неправильно подобрал слова в том посте. Общий смысл был такой - да, я понимаю, о чём вы говорите и согласен.
Согласен по поводу самооценки и эго, но не по Махамудре и Дзогчену.

Я зря вас приплёл. Извините.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Слышал что отдельно Дзогчен не практикуют. В сочетании с практикой тантры хорошо, но сейчас говорят некоторые ученики о том что один Дзогчен может привести к состоянию будды что неправильно. Есть хороший текст по махамудре Панчен ламы там говорится что Дзогчен и Махамудра это одно и то же. Медитация на ясный свет ума это говорится и есть Дзогчен. Но одного этого недостаточно. Необходима йога божества для достижения рупакайи.

----------


## Иван Сергеев

Никто ведь не будет утверждать, что атомная бомба и водородная бомба – это одно и то же? Да, результат практически одинаков, процесс практически одинаков, но различия ведь есть?!

В традициях Карма Кагью или Ка-Ниьнг ведь практиковали и Махамудру и Дзогчен долгое время. Если бы всё в точности совпадало, они бы продолжали называть всё это разными словами?

Просто на каком-то уровне человеку проще сказать, что да, всё это одно и то же. 
Представьте себе, если бы недавно обнаруженному в Африке племени, которое вообще не знает западной цивилизации, какой-то учёный начал объяснять, в чём отличия между атомной и водородной бомбой. Да на это бы вся его жизнь ушла. И его коллеги учёные были бы первыми, кто покрутил бы пальцем у виска.
Дело даже не в том, тупые эти дикари или не тупые. Хотя и в этом тоже. Дело в том, что у них просто нет достаточной информации, чтобы всё правильно воспринять. Поэтому разумнее было бы сказать: да, это одно и то же. Но не совсем.
Что собственно и было сделано.

----------

Дондог (26.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Объект - ясный свет ума не так доступен, поэтому столько разных объяснений есть чтобы стало понятнее через многие объснения.

----------


## ullu

> Я неправильно подобрал слова в том посте. Общий смысл был такой - да, я понимаю, о чём вы говорите и согласен.
> Согласен по поводу самооценки и эго, но не по Махамудре и Дзогчену.
> 
> Я зря вас приплёл. Извините.


Хм. Тогда стало быть вы полагаете, что у практикующих тантру и у практикующих дзочген разная истинная природа ?

----------


## Иван Сергеев

> Объект - ясный свет ума не так доступен, поэтому столько разных объяснений есть чтобы стало понятнее через многие объснения.


Согласен на все 100!




> Хм. Тогда стало быть вы полагаете, что у практикующих тантру и у практикующих дзочген разная истинная природа ?


И с вами согласен. Конечно одинаковая.

----------


## ullu

> И с вами согласен. Конечно одинаковая.


Ну вот как бы об том жеж и речь.
( куда то подевался смайлик с цветочком, такой хороший был...)

----------


## Inbongo

> Слышал что отдельно Дзогчен не практикуют. В сочетании с практикой тантры хорошо, но сейчас говорят некоторые ученики о том что один Дзогчен может привести к состоянию будды что неправильно. Есть хороший текст по махамудре Панчен ламы там говорится что Дзогчен и Махамудра это одно и то же. Медитация на ясный свет ума это говорится и есть Дзогчен. Но одного этого недостаточно. Необходима йога божества для достижения рупакайи.


"Согласно тантрической системе, практик Тантры должен взять ядовитое растение и смешать его с другим растением, чтобы создать противоядие: он не отвергает страсти, а пытается трансформировать их во вспомогательные средства для своей практики. Адепт Тантры подобен врачу, который превращает ядовитые растения в лекарство.

Павлин, с другой стороны, поедает ядовитые растения, так как обладает способностью использовать энергию, содержащуюся в яде, для того чтобы еще больше увеличить свою красоту, то есть он превращает ядовитое качество растения в энергию роста. Это и есть метод Дзогчен — освобождение страстей по мере их возникновения без каких бы то ни было усилий" (цит)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Павлин, с другой стороны, поедает ядовитые растения, так как обладает способностью использовать энергию, содержащуюся в яде, для того чтобы еще больше увеличить свою красоту, то есть он превращает ядовитое качество растения в энергию роста. Это и есть метод Дзогчен — освобождение страстей по мере их возникновения без каких бы то ни было усилий" (цит)


В любом случае, пока не достигнешь достаточной устойчивости в воззрении и медитации, необходимо искать уединения, подобно раненому оленю. Беги от клеш, как от ядовитой змеи.

_И снова спросила благородная Цогял_:

Не следует ли тому, кто практикует Тайную Мантру, принять все клеши как путь?

_Учитель ответил:_

Несомненно, их следует объединять с путем! Но только павлин может питаться ядом. *Человек, способный, не отвергая клеши, принять их как путь, встречается реже, чем цветок удумбара.* Хотя для человека высшего разряда клеши служат помощниками, для человека с меньшими способностями они становятся ядом. Для людей такого уровня важнее отказаться от клеш!

_Еше Цогял спросила:_

Как долго нужно отвергать клеши, прежде чем достигнешь высшего уровня?

_Учитель ответил:_

Если человек не привязан к клешам и чувственным удовольствиям и воспринимает их как волшебную иллюзию, то нет нужды подавлять клеши, даже когда они возникают, поскольку они не наносят вреда. Когда они не возникают, нет желания их порождать, поскольку ты свободна от ожиданий. Если же клеши проявляются, то становятся частью пути. *А пытаться использовать клеши в качестве пути, не отказавшись от привязанности к материальной реальности, означает уподобиться мухе, увязнувшей в меде.*

Падмасамбхава - Золотые четки, содержащие нектар

----------

Alekk (20.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2011), Юй Кан (10.05.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Слышал что отдельно Дзогчен не практикуют. В сочетании с практикой тантры хорошо, но сейчас говорят некоторые ученики о том что один Дзогчен может привести к состоянию будды что неправильно. Есть хороший текст по махамудре Панчен ламы там говорится что Дзогчен и Махамудра это одно и то же. Медитация на ясный свет ума это говорится и есть Дзогчен. Но одного этого недостаточно. Необходима йога божества для достижения рупакайи.


Я думаю что корректнее говорить о том что результат практики Махамудры и Дзогчена одинаков. Скорее всего Панчен лама говорил о том что состояние ригпа и махамудры идентичны. Но вот путь и методы их достижения отличаются.

----------

Сергей Ч (20.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

*Вопрос:* _В чем состоит различие между Махамудрой и Дзогченом?_

*Далай Лама:* Хотя конечная цель практики Махамудры и Дзогчена едина, тем не менее существуют определенные различия на начальных стадиях практики, потому что в этих системах внимание уделяется разным аспектам. Характерные особенности в подходе этих двух традиций связаны с их источниками. Махамудра в основном передавалась в рамках тантрической системы традиции новых переводов. В то же время, если учитель Махамудры имеет непосредственный опыт медитации Дзогчена, то он может объединить дзогченовские техники со своей практикой Махамудры. То же самое можно сказать о мастерах школы Сакьяпа, которые практикуют «союз ясности и пустоты». Тот мастер, который обладает практическим знанием Дзогчена, может объединить некоторые элементы Дзогченовских методов со своей практикой союза ясности и пустоты.

----------


## Alekk

> Объект - ясный свет ума не так доступен...


Может, потому, что это субъект, а не объект? И свойство ясности этого света - в его способности осознавать?

----------


## Alekk

> Освободить - это значит полностью исключить их влияние. А если вы хоть раз вернулись к мысли, которая уже была у вас в голове - вы её не освободили.


Если бы исключение влияния мыслей подразумевало их невозвращение, то целью випашьяны было бы безмыслие. Но випашьяна подразумевает такой взгляд на мысли (созерцание), когда они одновременно есть и при этом не влияют. Если логика говорит, что это невозможно, то остается лишь отбросить теорию и попробовать это созерцание на практике. Логика - гибкий инструмент, она подстроится под новый опыт.

----------

Шурик Кириллов (10.05.2011)

----------


## Secundus

> Объект - ясный свет ума не так доступен, поэтому столько разных объяснений есть чтобы стало понятнее через многие объснения.


не отделяйте себя от ригпы, 
тогда исчезнут и объект, и субъект,
это самый прямой доступ

----------


## Alekk

> не отделяйте себя от ригпы, 
> тогда исчезнут и объект, и субъект,
> это самый прямой доступ


Лао Цзы сказал (цитирую по памяти):

"Иногда мне кажется, что мир есть и я есть.
Иногда мне кажется, что меня нет, а мир есть.
Иногда мне кажется, что я есть, а мира нет.
Иногда мне кажется, что меня нет и мира нет"

Все эти варианты - кажущиеся. Не думаю, что ригпа - один из них.

----------


## AndyZ

> Лао Цзы сказал (цитирую по памяти):
> 
> "Иногда мне кажется, что мир есть и я есть.
> Иногда мне кажется, что меня нет, а мир есть.
> Иногда мне кажется, что я есть, а мира нет.
> Иногда мне кажется, что меня нет и мира нет"
> 
> Все эти варианты - кажущиеся. Не думаю, что ригпа - один из них.


А ригпу словами и не описать.

----------

